# HARD KANDY KUSTOMS



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

*PICS COMING SOON... NEW SHOP, SAME GAME... ALL WORK GUARANTEED :biggrin: ... ALL STYLES OF CUSTOMS, SPECIALIZING IN BUILDING LOWRIDERS FROM THE GROUND UP: WRAPPED FRAMES, ALL TYPES OF KANDY PAINTS, PEARLS, AND FLAKES... NO CUSTOM TOO BIG OR TOO SMALL... IF YOU CAN THINK IT "WE MAKE IT HAPPEN". PH.:972-266-8661 FAX:972-266-9773  *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hard Kandy is saving my 69 Impala from obscurity.. Has been down for over a year thanks to Lalo and company will be back soon..

Jamie, do'n what he does..


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 25 2006, 04:24 PM~6634613
> *Hard Kandy is saving my 69 Impala from obscurity.. Has been down for over a year thanks to Lalo and company will be back soon..
> 
> Jamie, do'n what he does..
> ...


You repainted your ride or are these old pics from Joe's shop?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DO YOU FUCK WITH BIKES TOO?


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Nov 25 2006, 07:50 PM~6636347
> *You repainted your ride or are these old pics from Joe's shop?
> *


I went to see John's car at Hard Kandy's shop Wednesday these are new pix of this car getting repainted... By Jamie Shit this Vato the one who did my Cutty, Looking good John....


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 25 2006, 02:24 PM~6634613
> *Hard Kandy is saving my 69 Impala from obscurity.. Has been down for over a year thanks to Lalo and company will be back soon..
> 
> Jamie, do'n what he does..
> ...


John get some new pix... hey call me today before I leave again


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Nov 25 2006, 12:57 PM~6634297
> *PICS COMING SOON... NEW SHOP, SAME GAME... ALL WORK GUARANTEED :biggrin: ... ALL STYLES OF CUSTOMS, SPECIALIZING IN BUILDING LOWRIDERS FROM THE GROUND UP: WRAPPED FRAMES, ALL TYPES OF KANDY PAINTS, PEARLS, AND FLAKES... NO CUSTOM TOO BIG OR TOO SMALL... IF YOU CAN THINK IT "WE MAKE IT HAPPEN". PH.:972-266-8661 FAX:972-266-9773
> *


Orale Lalo I need my Cutty shot with more clear !!!!! and a small tiny dent size of a nickle.....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Nov 25 2006, 09:50 PM~6636347
> *You repainted your ride or are these old pics from Joe's shop?
> *


New pic's from Hard Kandy...
Had to have the car re-blocked cause the qtr panels didn't look right. Also the color wasn't diamond pearl so since I had to have it repainted decided to go back with a gold top.. Since they were painting the top they threw in painting the dash to match the top at no cost.. Came out super clean. I'm impressed with the quality of work so far but I know Jaime, he painted my car the first time so I know the type of work he puts out..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Nov 26 2006, 05:53 AM~6637798
> *Orale Lalo I need my Cutty shot with more clear !!!!! and a small tiny dent size of a nickle.....
> 
> 
> *


Lalo, gotta try and hook Leonard up. He's been fighting over in Iraq so that we won't have to ride around on flying magic carpets..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Nov 26 2006, 09:08 AM~6637967
> *
> *


Dallas Lowriders will be there for sure Homie..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 26 2006, 02:19 PM~6639096
> *Lalo, gotta try and hook Leonard up. He's been fighting over in Iraq so that we won't have to ride around on flying magic carpets..
> *


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Nov 26 2006, 05:53 AM~6637798
> *Orale Lalo I need my Cutty shot with more clear !!!!! and a small tiny dent size of a nickle.....
> 
> 
> *


BRING IT BY HOMIE I'LL HOOK U UP...........


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2006, 10:44 PM~6636544
> *DO YOU FUCK WITH BIKES TOO?
> *


YEA HOMIE WE DO EVERYTHANG................CALL US


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2006, 11:44 PM~6636544
> *DO YOU FUCK WITH BIKES TOO?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2006, 11:00 PM~6642273
> *  :dunno:
> *


BRING IT................. :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 26 2006, 01:32 PM~6638911
> *New pic's from Hard Kandy...
> Had to have the car re-blocked cause the qtr panels didn't look right. Also the color wasn't diamond pearl so since I had to have it repainted decided to go back with a gold top.. Since they were painting the top they threw in painting the dash to match the top at no cost.. Came out super clean. I'm impressed with the quality of work so far but I know Jaime, he painted my car the first time so I know the type of work he puts out..
> *


Ok, Starting to look nice like it used to be on the streets, good luck with the project Homie.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Nov 26 2006, 08:58 PM~6642264
> *BRING IT BY HOMIE I'LL HOOK U UP...........
> *



Kool I will Homie.........


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 26 2006, 03:19 PM~6639096
> *Lalo, gotta try and hook Leonard up. He's been fighting over in Iraq so that we won't have to ride around on flying magic carpets..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

So, Lalo has a new shop :thumbsup: 

Glad to see Raza doing it big.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Looking Good Homies*


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2006, 11:44 PM~6636544
> *DO YOU FUCK WITH BIKES TOO?
> *


YEA HOMIE WE DO IT ALL...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

looking good HARD KANDY KUSTOMS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

looking good HARD KANDY. keep up the good work and let me know when yal are ready to sponsor my paint job on the tombraider or buy it take your pic its still for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 27 2006, 11:49 AM~6644862
> *looking good HARD KANDY. keep up the good work and let me know when yal are ready to sponsor my paint job on the tombraider or buy it take your pic its still for sale.  :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY HOMIE SURE WILL JUST TO KEEP IT IN THA CLUB AND SHUT THESE MOFO ON HERE THAT BE INTERNET BANGIN..............BUT DONT FUCK UP THE THREAD ANYONE..........


BRING UR RIDE AND LET US WHIP IT UP FOR YA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 27 2006, 07:21 AM~6643782
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> So, Lalo has a new shop :thumbsup:
> ...


BRING IT HOMIE JUST TRYIN TO DO THA RIGHT THING THANX TO MY BOY..............................U KNOW WHO U ARE.........CUDDIE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 27 2006, 11:47 AM~6644848
> *looking good HARD KANDY KUSTOMS
> *


THANX FOR THA LOVE HOMIE,,,,U KNOW WAS UP.......ALWAYS GONE LOOK OUT FOR MY PEEPS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

how much for a frame wrap on an 81 monte carlo


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Nov 27 2006, 12:42 PM~6645407
> *ALREADY HOMIE SURE WILL JUST TO KEEP IT IN THA CLUB AND SHUT THESE MOFO ON HERE THAT BE INTERNET BANGIN..............BUT DONT FUCK UP THE THREAD ANYONE..........
> BRING UR RIDE AND LET US WHIP IT UP FOR YA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ALREADY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 27 2006, 03:06 PM~6645756
> *how much for a frame wrap on an 81 monte carlo
> *


JUST BRING IT HOMIE,DONT DO QUOTES LIKE THAT.........BUT WILL HOOK IT UP


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

More pic’s from Hard Kandy. Car was pin stripped today by Mr Crawford..
Last 3 coats of clear were put on afterward. Here are some photos from tonight
When my wife and me to go see it.. The qrtr panels are super clean & straight the whole car was blocked and looks bad ass. Can’t say enough about the body work.
Wet sand and buffed tomorrow and then it off to Ceasar at Irving Customz to install the Hydro’s and then off to the interior shop..
Then off to scrape up the streets of DFW…. Homie Styln 69 Impala, Ol’Sparky’s almost back…


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

LET US KNOW IF THERE IS ANY THING ELSE WE CAN DO FOR YOU HOMIE... CANT WAIT TO GO SCRAPIN' THE STREETS OF D*TOWN WITH YOU....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Nov 28 2006, 10:23 PM~6652396
> *LET US KNOW IF THERE IS ANY THING ELSE WE CAN DO FOR YOU HOMIE... CANT WAIT TO GO SCRAPIN' THE STREETS OF D*TOWN WITH YOU....
> *


How much for a job like this on a bike frame? PM a price


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

sweet bike...............


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

SAY HOMIE YOU ARE LOOKING AT AROUND $1500.00 WHICH INCLUDES ALL FIBER GLASS WORKS AND/OR DESIGNS, PAINT, PATTERNS AND ANY OTHER IDEAS YOU HAVE... COME BY THE SHOP OR CALL WE'RE HERE MON. THUR SAT. 10:00A TO 6:00P MOST OF TIME LATER THAN THAT......


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Orale Homie... Looking good on John's car....


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

DAMN OL'MAN JON BE GRIPPIN THE GRAIN SWITCHIN THE LANES


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Nov 29 2006, 06:05 PM~6662819
> * :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks like some bad A$$ work, congrats on the shop


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ALREADY HOMIE 
T
T
T 
FOR THA SHOP


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Nov 30 2006, 01:20 PM~6667313
> *Looks like some bad A$$ work, congrats on the shop
> *


THANX FOR THA LOVE ONLY PUT OUT THA BEST


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT.....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Nov 29 2006, 08:05 PM~6662819
> * :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: U BRING IT WE BUILD IT


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ TO THA MUTHAFUCKIN TOP


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Dec 1 2006, 01:27 PM~6674553
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOP HOMIE !  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX HOMIE NEED ANYTHANG HOLLA :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Dec 1 2006, 12:29 PM~6674561
> *THANX HOMIE NEED ANYTHANG HOLLA :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

More pic's of the progress on my 69 Impala Homie Styln


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

TO DA MUTHAFUCKIN TOP FOR DA HOMIES AT HARD KANDY!!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAS UP :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

per Joe Ruiz & Tim Walls....................

There will NOT be a meeting this thursday.... EVERYONE MUST be at the toy drive this sunday at Pugsleys...... Don't forget about the parade on thursday on buckner. WE WILL HAVE A MEETING NEXT THURSDAY...... I repeat, we will have a meeting next week and it will be our last meeting of the year. Please try to attent this last meeting if possible..... If you have any questions, please contact joe or tim........ thx


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 5 2006, 11:50 AM~6698190
> *per Joe Ruiz & Tim Walls....................
> 
> There will NOT be a meeting this thursday....  EVERYONE MUST be at the toy drive this sunday at Pugsleys......  Don't forget about the parade on thursday on buckner.  WE WILL HAVE A MEETING NEXT THURSDAY......  I repeat, we will have a meeting next week and it will be our last meeting of the year.  Please try to attent this last meeting if possible.....  If you have any questions, please contact joe or tim........  thx
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

anymore pics?


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 5 2006, 12:41 PM~6698653
> *anymore pics?
> *


YEA PLENY MORE BUT MY CONNECTER WONT LET ME CONNECT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 5 2006, 10:50 AM~6698190
> *per Joe Ruiz & Tim Walls....................
> 
> There will NOT be a meeting this thursday....  EVERYONE MUST be at the toy drive this sunday at Pugsleys......  Don't forget about the parade on thursday on buckner.  WE WILL HAVE A MEETING NEXT THURSDAY......  I repeat, we will have a meeting next week and it will be our last meeting of the year.  Please try to attent this last meeting if possible.....  If you have any questions, please contact joe or tim........  thx
> *



here we go again no meeting last thursday no meeting this thursday. no more meetings for me see yall at the toy drive and then at the meeting next year. holla at ya.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Dec 5 2006, 12:57 PM~6698769
> *here we go again no meeting last thursday no meeting this thursday. no more meetings for me see yall at the toy drive and then at the meeting next year. holla at ya.
> *


already


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[/quote]

Kick'n off a Thurs nite blast / get your twist on...




This Thurs Nite. VIP parking for all lowriders who show up.
[/quote]

No ULA meeting, I may end up here, who wants to join me???


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

was up to all my people out there doin it


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

JUST GOT THE COMPUTER UP AND GOING...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

NEW PROJECT WE ARE THROWING KANDY ON FOR A HOMEBOYS WIFE...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

MY SONS X-MAS GIFT... ROLLIN ON THAT KANDY PAINT AND GATOR... STILL WAITIN 4 THE 13's...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

KANDY







APPLE RED OVER A BLACK BASE... THATS WHAT THE CUSTO. ORDER


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

EVEN THROWING KANDI IN PLACES YOU CANT SEE... NO DETAIL IS LEFT OUT WHEN IT COMES TO CUSTOMS OR ANY RIDE FOR THAT MATTER...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

WE DO IT ALL...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

INSURANCE CLAIMS WELCOMED...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

'63 CONV. WE ARE WORKING ON...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Looks good guys .... I know how hard it is to keep a shop up & running ..... I had to do most of it by myself after everyone around me fitered themselves away - AFTER they were part of the reason why we started .... We were supposed to handle the work together ....

But,,,, Thats what happens when you Aim for better & they are settled with 1/2 ass ..................................... 


I believe that The Business should be handled as a Sole propriotor , But the Labor should be divided equally - Reguardless of the profits........ Dont dwell to much on the profits - The Learning experience & being able to apply that to your own creations is the Big payout ....................


KEEP that shit up...........


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

FINISHING UP HOMIE JOHNS SKIRTS, TRUNK TRIM, AND BUMPER PIECES...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

FIBER GLASS WORKS


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

FIBER GLASS WORKS AND DESIGNS...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

NO DETAIL TOO BIG OR TOO SMALL...KANDY GOES EVERYWHERE


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

BEFORE PEOPLE START CLOWNIN WITH CLOSED MINDS LETS GET BAR UNDERSTOOD: WE ARE LOWRIDERZ BY HEART AND LIFE STYLE... THE THING IS WE HAVE FAMILIES TO FEED JUST LIKE THE NEXT MAN.... SO WHAT I'M SAYING IS: DON'T KNOCK A MAN FOR HIS HUSTLE...THIS IS HOW WE FEED OURSELVES AND FAMILIES... THAT OUT OF THE WAY. WE BUILD LO LO'S, DONKS, HOT RODS... WHAT THE CUSTO PAYS FOR WE GIVE HIM...THIS RIDE BELONGS TO A CUSTOMER...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

KANDI PINK


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

THROWING KANDY AND DOING ALL INTERIOR BACK TO OG


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

THROWING KANDY AND DONK IT OUT WITH 26"s, FIBER GLASS ALL INSIDE


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

REDOING ALL THE INTERIOR, KANDY AND A COUPLE OF EXTRAS... MOTOR IS ALREADY DONE...WAITING ON CHROME TO DRESS IT...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

DIFFERENT '52 WITH 5 WINDOWS AND THE PAINT SCHEME IS GOING TO BE LIKE YOU NEVER HAVE SEEN BEFORE... :0


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

BLACK W/SILVER RACING STRIPES, ALSO FIBER GLASS INSIDE...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

DIFFERENT MC... PAINT FINISHED, DOING ALL THE INTERIOR AND WAITING FOR THE RIMS...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

ALL PICS THAT WE POST WILL HAVE FOLLOW UP PICS AND WE SHOULD HAVE OUR WEB-SITE UP GOING WITHIN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS...


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

Whut it dew tommy


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Dec 17 2006, 08:57 PM~6776761
> *Whut it dew tommy
> *


  chillin homie what it doo???


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*from Belinda and Ramon Guillen....... *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Happy Holidays*




Representing all over Texas...... (*TECHNIQUES TEXAS CHAPTER*)


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

*merry -xmas to all be safe from jokerz  *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR SHOW US THE LOVE ON THESE HOLIDAYS AND TO ALL WHO DID MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL YA'LL AND 1 LOVE FROM ALL THE GUYS AT HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pic's of my car in my garage after being gone for over a year... Still not complete but it's painted and washed. Waiting to be put back together...

Homie Styln at Home


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

What would be an estimate to just paint a car and clear coat it. all the body work has been done just need to paint it. Thinking of factory Cadiliac Tan with a pearl in it.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 28 2006, 07:59 PM~6848396
> *What would be an estimate to just paint a car and clear coat it. all the body work has been done just need to paint it. Thinking of factory Cadiliac Tan with a pearl in it.
> *


JUST BRING IT BY...CANT QOUTE U LIKE THAT CAUSE 9 TIMES OUTTA 10 IM A FIND BODY WORKS ON THE CAR,TRUCK E=WHATEVER IT MAY BE...GET THESE KIND ALL THE TIME JUST BRING IT BUY I'LL HOOK IT UP


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Dec 28 2006, 07:59 PM~6848396
> *What would be an estimate to just paint a car and clear coat it. all the body work has been done just need to paint it. Thinking of factory Cadiliac Tan with a pearl in it.
> *


Homie take it by for a quote, my car came out bad ass.. And they got it done quick.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 29 2006, 09:29 PM~6858629
> *Homie take it by for a quote, my car came out bad ass.. And they got it done quick.
> *


ALREADY HOMIE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala
Hopp'n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFoVndpD-J0

Scrap'n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_v77S548Q


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

I was wondering how much would you charge to paint my car? Its a '79 Malibu Coupe







[/URL][/IMG]
I want it to match these wheels







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Jan 2 2007, 08:42 PM~6886524
> *I was wondering how much would you charge to paint my car? Its a '79 Malibu Coupe
> 
> 
> ...


BRING IT BUY..WHAT U WANT CANDY


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

YES SIR, It'z gonna be a Dallas Lowrider car for this year ....I hope.I like the work y'all did to Ol' Man John's car :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

What are ur hours on Saturdays?


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Jan 2 2007, 10:33 PM~6887520
> *What are ur hours on Saturdays?
> *


10-7 HOMIE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Jan 2 2007, 09:28 PM~6886876
> *YES SIR, It'z gonna be a Dallas Lowrider car for this year ....I hope.I like the work y'all did to Ol' Man John's car :biggrin:
> *


ALREAD YHOMIE JUST BRING IT BUY SO WE CAN HOOK IT UP AND LET IT ROLL ON


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jan 3 2007, 11:22 AM~6890273
> *10-7 HOMIE
> *


aight i will see if i can get it there this weekend


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Jan 3 2007, 03:41 PM~6893008
> *aight i will see if i can get it there this weekend
> *


KOOL WILL BE HERE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAT IT DO TO ALL MY PEEPS AT HARD KANDY


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

hi everyone, I wanted to let you guys know that tomorrow will be our first meting of the year. Please try to make an effort to attend this meeting. This will be an important meeting because we have lots of things to talk about. It's the new year, so let's start it off right. Once again, 1st meeting of the year 2007 is, Thursday, January 11th @ 8:00 pm - Pugsley's Library. I hope to see everyone.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 10 2007, 01:36 PM~6952643
> *hi everyone, I wanted to let you guys know that tomorrow will be our first meting of the year.  Please try to make an effort to attend this meeting.  This will be an important meeting because we have lots of things to talk about.  It's the new year, so let's start it off right.  Once again, 1st meeting of the year 2007 is, Thursday, January 11th @ 8:00 pm - Pugsley's Library.  I hope to see everyone.
> *


WILL BE THERE


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

SAY HOMIES WE'RE OPENING A NEW STORE IN GRAND PRAIRIE...(TEXAS MADE) SELLING CUSTOM CLOTHES, LOWRIDER ACCESSORIES AND A LITTLE BIT EVERYTHING...MORE TO COME...GRAND OPENING COMING SOON... EXCLUSIVE DESIGNS AND CLOTHES BY PATCH...OFFERING DISCOUNTS TO ALL CAR CLUBS... ASK FOR TOMMY, D.Q., OR PATCH... ALSO LOOK ON: WWW.MYSPACE.COM/PATCHWEAR_CUSTOM_CLOTHIN...ADDRESS: 207B W. MAIN ST. ,NUMBER COMING SOON

:thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

*WAT IT DO MY ******....
HERES A LIL SUMTHING I COOKED UP!! ITS STILL IN DA WORKS, BUT IT'LL COME UP!!! - SR-
http://www.myspace.com/hard_kandy_kustoms *


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Jan 13 2007, 04:05 PM~6978710
> *SAY HOMIES WE'RE OPENING A NEW STORE IN GRAND PRAIRIE...(TEXAS MADE) SELLING CUSTOM CLOTHES, LOWRIDER ACCESSORIES AND A LITTLE BIT EVERYTHING...MORE TO COME...GRAND OPENING COMING SOON... EXCLUSIVE DESIGNS AND CLOTHES BY PATCH...OFFERING DISCOUNTS TO ALL CAR CLUBS... ASK FOR TOMMY, D.Q., OR PATCH... ALSO LOOK ON: WWW.MYSPACE.COM/PATCHWEAR_CUSTOM_CLOTHIN...ADDRESS: 207B W. MAIN ST. ,NUMBER COMING SOON
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: KEEP DOING THE DAMN THANG!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 14 2007, 12:08 PM~6983937
> *:thumbsup: KEEP DOING THE DAMN THANG!
> *


ALREADY HOMIE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up, I'm still chill'n in Cali, not sure if I want to go back to that cold weather... :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2007, 07:50 PM~7006017
> *What's up, I'm still chill'n in Cali, not sure if I want to go back to that cold weather... :0
> *


U NEED TO THIS IS UR HOME ESE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jan 16 2007, 08:13 PM~7006207
> *U NEED TO THIS IS UR HOME ESE
> *


I'll be back in the spring... :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2007, 08:18 PM~7006243
> *I'll be back in the spring... :0
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2007, 07:18 PM~7006243
> *I'll be back in the spring... :0
> *


Hey LIL John bring me one of your cousins from Cali...HA lol HONK!HONK!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 17 2007, 09:20 AM~7010113
> *Hey LIL John bring me one of your cousins from Cali...HA lol  HONK!HONK!
> *


We can make a trade, you know who I'm talk'n bout homie.. Honk, Honk.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2007, 02:43 PM~7013658
> *We can make a trade, you know who I'm talk'n bout homie.. Honk, Honk.... :0  :biggrin:
> *



yes exactly... thats what im talking about.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jan 17 2007, 03:47 PM~7013686
> *yes exactly... thats what im talking about.... :biggrin:
> *


cool, most of my cuz'n are way over 45, can we still trade? :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2007, 07:18 PM~7006243
> *I'll be back in the spring... :0
> *



When you coming back homie?

_your homie TOPCOP_


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

I need my ride worked on Homies... more clear


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

WHAT IT DEW HOMIES?... ALL GOING AS PLANNED OUR GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 10 DAYS... I KNOW EVERYONES COMING... :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Where is the shop located at


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Jan 17 2007, 07:09 PM~7016401
> *WHAT IT DEW HOMIES?... ALL GOING AS PLANNED OUR GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 10 DAYS... I KNOW EVERYONES COMING... :biggrin:
> *



cant make it. gonna be at home asleep. :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Jan 17 2007, 08:09 PM~7016401
> *WHAT IT DEW HOMIES?... ALL GOING AS PLANNED OUR GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 10 DAYS... I KNOW EVERYONES COMING... :biggrin:
> *


Does anybody know wat dis fucker is talkin about???? :dunno: 


j/k homie....i'll roll in a few hours over there!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 17 2007, 07:28 PM~7015995
> *I need my ride worked on Homies...  more clear
> 
> 
> *


BRING IT HOMIE OR CALL ME AT THE SHOP......


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Jan 17 2007, 08:09 PM~7016401
> *WHAT IT DEW HOMIES?... ALL GOING AS PLANNED OUR GRAND OPENING WILL BE IN ABOUT 10 DAYS... I KNOW EVERYONES COMING... :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Jan 17 2007, 08:26 PM~7016542
> *Where is the shop located at
> *


OFF OF MAIN STREET IN G.P.CALL BEFORE U CAOME SO CAN GIVE DIRECTIONS......IT AINT HARD TO FIND


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THATS HOW WE DO IT...................


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 17 2007, 05:44 PM~7014816
> *When you coming back homie?
> 
> your homie TOPCOP
> ...


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 10 2007, 06:30 AM~6950127
> *
> *


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 18 2007, 02:59 PM~7022696
> *Now that's gangsta Big Joker.... Leonard is a true OG lowrider..
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Lalo here what I need fixed


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 18 2007, 11:15 AM~7020284
> *cant make it. gonna be at home asleep.  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL GO WAKE YOU UP... I KNOW WHERE YOU SLEEP... :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*
We Will Be Selling Tickets At The ULA Meeting Thursday.

Tickets Will Not Be Sold The Day Of The Dance.

So, Get Your Tickets Tursday Homies, Becues This Is A Dance Not To Be Missed

Let's Strat 2007 With A Blast...*


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

is it close to were big gz customs was


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Jan 23 2007, 11:15 PM~7067726
> *is it close to were big gz customs was
> *


YEA HOMIE ITS ABOUT A MILE AWAY GOING TOWARDS DALLAS...
RIGHT BEHIND THE PRAIRIE DOG(HAMBURGER PLACE)


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*

WE WILL BE SELL TICKETS TONITE AT THE ULA MEETING HOMIES

SO, GET YOUR TICKETS TONITE, 
BECUES WE WILL NOT BE SELLING TICKETS THE DAY OF THE DANCE.*


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

M/C COMPLETED ON OUT SIDE; WAITING ON RIMS TO COME IN...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

DASH BOARD FIBERGLASSED...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

ERROR


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

REAR SIDE PANELS


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

DOOR PANELS GOING IN TONIGHT...FIBERGLASSED


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

REAR BOARD W/SPEAKERS...FIBERGLASSED...SYSTEM WILL FINISHD BEING INSTALLED ON SAT.01/27/07


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

GHOST FLAMES IN THE STRIPES...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

GHOST FLAMES IN FRONT STRIPES AS WELL...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT IT LOOK LIKE BEFORE...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

MORE PICS COMING SOON HOMIES....DON'T FORGET TEXAS MADE CLOTHIN' CO. GRAND OPENING COMING SOON...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

cars lookin nice tommy. keep up the goood work be at the meeting tonite puto.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

and dont wear the jackolantern sweater. ha ha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice work


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

91 Town Car

Wass up Homies ................


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Jan 20 2007, 01:41 PM~7040267
> *Lalo  here what I need fixed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 25 2007, 05:40 AM~7080009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jan 18 2007, 10:12 AM~7021175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 27 2007, 03:29 PM~7103262
> *
> *


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT.......


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

CHECK US OUT ON DMX T.V ON TUES AT 10 O'CLOCK AN SAT AT 12..MIDNITE.....CHANNEL 29 HOMIE THATS HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

BE AT THE MEETING OR ELSE. RIDIN DIRTY IS COMIN FOR U. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats up hard kandy kustoms :wave: me and mike are gonna bring you are cars to paint just as soon as he's ready


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 2 2007, 01:40 PM~7157745
> *Whats up hard kandy kustoms :wave:  me and mike are gonna bring you are cars to paint just as soon as he's ready
> *


ALREADY I'LL BE WAITIN :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

yall do systems too.... can you give me a price quote or do you gotta see the car :dunno: ...I need a complet system for my 64


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 2 2007, 01:44 PM~7157785
> *yall do systems too.... can you give me a price quote or do you gotta see the car :dunno: ...I need a complet system for my 64
> *


YEA WE DO......BUT JUST BRING IT BUY WHEN WE PAINT IT I'LL HOOK U UP :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Feb 2 2007, 12:55 PM~7157868
> *YEA WE DO......BUT JUST BRING IT BUY WHEN WE PAINT IT I'LL HOOK U UP :biggrin:
> *


  kool


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Mike said when he gits some free time he's gonna go by the shop to check it out and see whats up he said he saw your commerical the other night and from that he knew who was gonna paint his cutty


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 2 2007, 02:03 PM~7157918
> *Mike said when he gits some free time he's gonna go by the shop to check it out and see whats up he said he saw your commerical the other night and from that he knew who was gonna paint his cutty
> *


already u know how we do it


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ttmt


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

For sure car will be ready to be taken over there this saturday. just have to remove a couple of more things. i am going to get the fillers that morning if they have them in stock.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 5 2007, 04:34 PM~7181328
> *For sure car will be ready to be taken over there this saturday. just have to remove a couple of more things. i am going to get the fillers that morning if they have them in stock.
> *


ALREADY WILL BE READY


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jan 18 2007, 11:12 AM~7021175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Techniques Texas Chapter Valentines Dance Directions
*
Fine your way on the link above*


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats up hard kandy mike said you were ready to come pick up my ride when I was ready  but I need to know a price Yea I want you guys to paint it I just wanna make sure I got all the money you feel me


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

For those interested, Dallas Lowriders went to the the new Sonic Burger on Illinois between Westmoreland & Cockrell Hill. I spoke with the manager, he's cool with us going out there on Sat nites. Just wants us to let him know so he can have more workers on duty. It's real nice, good parking and they have a real nice big playground for the kids.. wink.gif We'll most likey start hanging out there..


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The WWT would like to welcome Hard Candy Customs as the official "Title Sponsor" of the WWT!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 9 2007, 11:49 AM~7218335
> *Whats up hard kandy mike said you were ready to come pick up my ride when I was ready   but I need to know a price Yea I want you guys to paint it I just wanna make sure I got all the money  you feel me
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HARD KANDY BITCHES


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 10 2007, 06:27 AM~7224616
> *The WWT would like to welcome Hard Candy Customs as the official "Title Sponsor" of the WWT!!
> 
> 
> ...


u know it


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

ill be there monday lalo :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 10 2007, 01:05 PM~7225839
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 10 2007, 05:27 AM~7224616
> *The WWT would like to welcome Hard Candy Customs as the official "Title Sponsor" of the WWT!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: our show is on the tour aug.12th


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 13 2007, 04:00 PM~7250277
> *:thumbsup:  our show is on the tour aug.12th
> *


WILL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Feb 13 2007, 03:20 PM~7250426
> *WILL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


sorry worng date it's gonna be that sat.the 11th......by the way we got sponser packets avaible if your interested(spell check) in sponsering the show


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 13 2007, 05:01 PM~7250800
> *sorry worng date it's gonna be that sat.the 11th......by the way we got sponser packets avaible if your interested(spell check) in sponsering the show
> *


ALREADY LET ME KNOW WE ALWAYS DOWN TO HANDLE UP FOR THE SHOP....#1 BIG BABY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 14 2007, 10:48 AM~7258858
> *
> *


WHAT IT DO


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

I KNOW YA'LL SEE US


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

sence mike is up their i'll tell him to git yall a sponser packet as soon as he can


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Feb 14 2007, 01:19 PM~7260086
> *TTT
> *


I'm still waiting homie!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 14 2007, 06:28 PM~7262418
> *I'm still waiting homie!!!
> *


BRING IT HOM IE


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Check out the thread on LIL under event's for the Techniques Valentines Dance Pix's.. Thanks VGP for all the hard work getting these photos Big Props !!!*

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I've been looking for a picture of the pinstriping I want and this is it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Excellent work guys. great lookin quality :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 15 2007, 03:33 PM~7270315
> *I've been looking for a picture of the pinstriping I want and this is it
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY HOMIE CAN DO THAT BUT MAYBE BETTEER :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 15 2007, 03:34 PM~7270324
> *Excellent work guys.  great lookin quality :thumbsup:
> *


ALREADY THANKS...I GOT PLENTY MORE PICS AND WORK BUT DONT HAVE TIME TO PUT THEM UP BUT I WILL SOON SO CHEK BACK WITH US


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Feb 16 2007, 03:25 AM~7271741
> *ALREADY THANKS...I GOT PLENTY MORE PICS AND WORK BUT DONT HAVE TIME TO PUT THEM UP BUT I WILL SOON SO CHEK BACK WITH US
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Feb 15 2007, 05:24 PM~7271731
> *ALREADY HOMIE CAN DO THAT BUT MAYBE BETTEER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just wanted let you know will be by today to drop some money today. :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

post some pics homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: got real busy today homie i'll be there monday morning :cheesy:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 17 2007, 09:57 AM~7285045
> *Just wanted let you know will be by today to  drop some money today.  :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY HOMIE I'LL DO U RIGHT NOT LIKE TH OTHERS ...LOL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Feb 17 2007, 03:26 PM~7286386
> * post some pics homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  got real busy today homie i'll be there monday morning :cheesy:
> *


THERE WON'T BE ANOTHER CAPRICE LIKE IT I PROMISE


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey LaLo ask sal if he wants to sell those Bumper Filler that he bought from the Black Cadi.


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Pugsley's Library Sports Cafe
2443 Walnut Hill Lane
Dallas, Texas 75229
Ph: 972-243-1111</span>
*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 17 2007, 05:51 PM~7287022
> *Hey LaLo ask sal if he wants to sell those Bumper Filler that he bought from the Black Cadi.
> *


I DONT THINK HE WANT TO


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Got any more pictures to post of cars you painted... I cant waite till you paint mine i'm thinking mabey end of march or april some time also mike said remind him and when he gits a chance to come down your way he'll git you a sponser packet


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 17 2007, 04:51 PM~7287022
> *Hey LaLo ask sal if he wants to sell those Bumper Filler that he bought from the Black Cadi.
> *



i didnt buy nothin i jacked them hoes. :biggrin: :biggrin: and what u gonna do about it i'm ready. :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey i wanna get my car draped up and dripped out. so that everyone can see what i'm talkin bout. showin naked ass in the great state of texas home of the playas so it never be plexin. oops my bad.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2007, 01:12 PM~7298151
> *hey i wanna get my car draped up and dripped out. so that everyone can see what i'm talkin bout. showin naked ass in  the great state of texas home of the playas so it never be plexin. oops my bad.
> *


 :uh: 

This guy needs a good :twak: to wake him up... :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DONT HATE CUZ I'M STILL SLEEPING.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2007, 01:27 PM~7298276
> *DONT HATE CUZ I'M STILL SLEEPING.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... :0 ...wait a minute...  boo you!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 19 2007, 12:29 PM~7298294
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ... :0 ...wait a minute...   boo you!
> *



boo yoo :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's some pic's of my Impala. My homie Louie and his home boys help get Homie Styln running and put back together. Still missing a few parts. It's on it's way to the uphostery shop in Ft Worth..Notice the wheels :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2007, 01:12 PM~7298151
> *hey i wanna get my car draped up and dripped out. so that everyone can see what i'm talkin bout. showin naked ass in  the great state of texas home of the playas so it never be plexin. oops my bad.
> *


LOL U WILD


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats up HARD KANDY KUSTOMS!

T
T
T


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey LaLo on the 81 cadi go ahead and paint the engine compartment. the same color, let me know if u are going to need more paint. just add it to the bill i should be by this weekend to drop some money off


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 23 2007, 02:00 AM~7333248
> *Whats up HARD KANDY KUSTOMS!
> 
> T
> ...


WAS UP WIT IT HOMIE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Feb 23 2007, 12:59 PM~7335908
> *Hey LaLo on the 81 cadi go ahead and paint the engine compartment. the same color, let me know if u are going to need more paint. just add it to the bill i should be by this weekend to drop some money off
> *


OK COOL :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

HARD KANDY DOING THE DAM THING............................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Dang man my clubs got me tied Now I gotta make a choice I was gonna go to you but they found a local guy that charged one of my fellow club members 1800 for a regal but your work is pretty tight so now I gotta do some thinking


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 26 2007, 10:33 PM~7359747
> *Dang man my clubs got me tied Now I gotta make a choice I was gonna go to you but they found a local guy that charged one of my fellow club members 1800 for a regal but your work is pretty tight so now I gotta do some thinking
> *


THATS KOOL BUT REMEBER U GET WHAT U PAY FOR


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey LaLo is that all that is wrong with the car. so other then what u said it would be ready to be painted.


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

what it do !!!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Mike you said you could pick my 64 up if you paint it am I right? cuz I think i'm gonna let you paint it still


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 1 2007, 02:07 PM~7382682
> *Mike you said you could pick my 64 up if you paint it am I right? cuz I think i'm gonna let you paint it still
> *


YEA :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2007, 02:12 PM~7298151
> *hey i wanna get my car draped up and dripped out. so that everyone can see what i'm talkin bout. showin naked ass in  the great state of texas home of the playas so it never be plexin. oops my bad.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 1 2007, 01:09 PM~7382692
> *YEA  :biggrin:
> *


kool  cant waite :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 1 2007, 02:09 PM~7382692
> *YEA  :biggrin:
> *


Sent you a PM homie.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE GOT SOME HEAT COMIN OUT FOR ALL THE BIG BOYS ON MARCH 18 AT FAIRPARK...BE ON THE LOOK OUT...
HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 5 2007, 01:40 PM~7411540
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE GOT SOME HEAT COMIN OUT FOR ALL THE BIG BOYS ON MARCH 18 AT FAIRPARK...BE ON THE LOOK OUT...
> HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ STYLE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

were gonna be their and on the look out too


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

T
T
T
FOR MY HOMIES!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THESE BOYS GONE BE LIKE THIS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 5 2007, 03:07 PM~7411748
> *were gonna be their and on the look out too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

O YEA AND WE WILL MAKE IT RAIN ON THEM HOEZ.......


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

RESTORED THIS 1969 BUICK ELECTRA ALL ORIGINAL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

RESTORED THIS 1969 BUICK ELECTRA TO ITS ORIGINAL PLACE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

BAGGED THIS ONE HERE...FOR A CUSTOMER


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THATS THA NAME BIG BABY


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

PATTERNE THIS BABY OUT BY THE ONE AND ONLY KANDI BEAR..HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ BABY THATS WHAT IT IS....COME SEE US


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

MISC PICS OF THA INSIDE OF THE SHOP U KNOW HOW WE DO IT.BAD'S SHOP I N THE DFW


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

JUST PAINTED THIS LAC FOR A CUSTOMER AND THREW A LIL SOME SOME ON THERE FOR THA HATERS


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

FIBER GLASS WORKS BY KANDI BEAR


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ONE OF OUR MEMBERS CAR....SHAVED DOORS AND TWO TONE PAINT WITH PATTERNS PICS WILL BE UP TOMORROW...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WE GOT WORK CUT OUT FOR US


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 6 2007, 03:19 PM~7420432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah homie i like that.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

MORE PICS OF THE INSIDE OF THE SHOP


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

GIRLS GOTTA HAVE MOTOVATION..LOL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ABOUT TO CANDY THIS ONE AND THROW ?????????????????ON IT LOOK OUT FOR THE SHOW ON MARCH 18 THE U TELL ME WHAT MY ?????????????WAS


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 6 2007, 12:14 PM~7420404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have anymore pics of the front, I really want to see the grill?

Thanks


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WE GOT WORK.....AND WE AINT PLAYIN EITHER HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ.....WE MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

How much to pattern my 98 lac out? I wanna keep the stock paint though...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

MORE FIBER WORKS


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Mar 6 2007, 02:25 PM~7420472
> *Do you have anymore pics of the front, I really want to see the grill?
> 
> Thanks
> *


YEA GIVE ME A MINUTE MY COMP IS TRIPPIN


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THA PAINT BOOTH ALL WORK NO PLAY THIS WAY


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ALL THESE CARS WILL BE READT TO HITS THA STREETS SOON


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 6 2007, 02:22 PM~7420456
> *hell yeah homie i like that.
> *


I KNEW U WOULD


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

BOTH WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

FINISHED PRODUCT...FIBERGLASSED THE WHOLE INSIDE CUSTOME TWO TONE PAINT WITH GHOST FLAMES AND STEREO EQUIPPED WITH 20 FOOSE WHEELS.HARD KANDY SPECIAL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice pics homeboy, ill be in a min. gotta post a few things :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Can yall install a 44 inch sunroof if I end up gitting it cuz I'm looking for one and found one on here that I hope I can git and was just wondering


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 7 2007, 03:12 PM~7429331
> *Can yall install a 44 inch sunroof if I end up gitting it  cuz I'm looking for one and found one on here that I hope I can git and was just wondering
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Damm Lalo..... you really doing it big over there ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

keep up the good work homie


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 8 2007, 11:52 AM~7436395
> *Damm Lalo..... you really doing it big over there ! ! ! ! ! !  ! ! !
> 
> keep up the good work homie
> *


tryin to :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

hey do u know where i can get some 13's for the cadi, dont need adapters just wheels and knock offs


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Lalo, am i going to need to get more paint for the door jams and the fillers like we talked about last night


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

To
The
Top
For
Hard
Kandy
Kustomz


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 9 2007, 04:21 PM~7445855
> *To
> The
> Top
> ...


X2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Lalo your a cool homie.  Nice meeting at the ULA meeting last night......


2Pac!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 9 2007, 03:21 PM~7445855
> *To
> The
> Top
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 9 2007, 04:08 PM~7446060
> *Lalo your a cool homie.   Nice meeting at the ULA meeting last night......
> 2Pac!
> *


already homie u 2


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

more pics of the shop


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ABOUT TO GET CANDIED UP FULL CHROME SUSPENSION AND THEN WE GONE BREAK'EM OFF FOR THE SUMMER


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SEE YALL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SEE YA'LL A T THA SHOW


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ABOUT TO PUT LAMBO DOORS ON A CUSTO CAR...90'DEGREES


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THIS BIKE WE ARE DOIN FOR A CUSTOMER IS GOIN FOR BIKE OF THE YEAR.................YEP THATS HIS GOAL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

U HAVE NO CLUE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

R YA'LL READY FOR THE 18TH............HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ IS


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

BRING IT BABY


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

JUST PASSING THIS ALONG TO YOU GUYS IF ANY OF YOUR CLIENTS ARE LOOKING FOR A PROJECT RIDE 
2500 obo check the vehicle section for more pics .


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

LOVE THE PINSTRIPPING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Mar 10 2007, 12:09 PM~7450355
> *LOVE THE PINSTRIPPING  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANX :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Mar 10 2007, 12:08 PM~7450351
> *JUST PASSING THIS ALONG TO YOU GUYS IF ANY OF YOUR CLIENTS ARE LOOKING FOR A PROJECT RIDE
> 2500  obo check the vehicle section for more pics .
> 
> ...


WILL KEEP IN MIND :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a 4-door 64 no posts for sale juiced 2800 if you know anyone thats interested


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

WAT UP TO HARD KANDY.....

FROM PHAYLANX CC


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Lalo I got a question would it be easier to fix this problem cuz I have an og radio I wanna put their or just buy the hole dash










Oh and by the way here's the impala i'm gonna be ready some time in april cuz thats when I git my bonus from work :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 11 2007, 02:19 PM~7455608
> *Hey Lalo I got a question would it be easier to fix this problem cuz I have an og radio I wanna put their or just buy the hole dash
> 
> 
> ...


clean but need some HARD KANDY MAGIC :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Lalo I'm buying me a new dash to fix the hole in the one I have if it wont be much more can you paint it and install it too



T
T
T


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 12 2007, 02:56 PM~7462590
> *Hey Lalo I'm buying me a new dash to fix the hole in the one I have if it wont be much more can you paint it and install it too
> T
> T
> ...


YEP BRING IT HOMIE.......


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

MAN WE READY FOR THE SHOW ON THE 18TH...................WE GOT SOME NEW TOYS WE BRINGIN TO THE SHOW AND ITS ON.......YA'LL BETTER BE READY


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:tears:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

we'll be their on the 18th :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TTT FOR HARD KANDY KUSTOMS.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Whats up Lalo. Hope u guys are ready for this weekend. See you all at the show or Staurday Set up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Mar 14 2007, 11:04 AM~7476139
> *Whats up Lalo. Hope u guys are ready for this weekend. See you all at the show or Staurday Set up.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAS UP HOMIE WILL BE THERE REPPIN FOR D-TOWN WACO, ULA DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE...GONE BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

yup its gonna be a good 1.. see every 1 there,,


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SEE YA'LL TOMORROW


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Lalo, i will be by later with the Bumper fillers for my car.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

not gonna be their sat. but sun. I will work sucks


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


































T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

The show turned out great and yall had some killer cars


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 18 2007, 09:13 PM~7503382
> *The show turned out great and yall had some killer cars
> *


THANX MAN


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 19 2007, 10:22 AM~7505816
> *THANX MAN
> *



WHAT UP LALO..... HARD KANDY PUTTING SOME BAD ASS RIDES OUT THERE


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 19 2007, 08:29 AM~7505847
> *WHAT UP LALO.....  HARD KANDY PUTTING SOME BAD ASS RIDES OUT THERE
> *




SUP WIT IT LALO !!!!!!! YOU FOES R THA TALK OF TOWN RIGHT NOW HOMIE !!!!! 

LET ME GET BACK ON MY FEET & THA FUNDS FLOWING,I'LL B HITTIN U UP 

HOMIE........TILL THEN KEEP DOING WHATCHA DOING !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

whats upm lalo, this domino cars looked good at the show.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 19 2007, 10:13 AM~7506116
> *SUP WIT IT LALO !!!!!!! YOU FOES R THA TALK OF TOWN RIGHT NOW HOMIE !!!!!
> 
> LET ME GET BACK ON MY FEET & THA FUNDS FLOWING,I'LL B HITTIN U UP
> ...


already


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 19 2007, 09:29 AM~7505847
> *WHAT UP LALO.....  HARD KANDY PUTTING SOME BAD ASS RIDES OUT THERE
> *


REPPIN FOR THE ULA AND DFW BADDEST MOFO SHOP


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Lalo... I sent one of my former member your way for some work he needs !!! His name is Cesar.. 817 360-2766 take care of him..

Leonard


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Mar 20 2007, 05:24 AM~7512575
> *Lalo... I sent one of my former member your way for some work he needs !!!  His name is Cesar.. 817 360-2766 take care of him..
> 
> Leonard
> *


WILL DO SIR


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 20 2007, 11:21 AM~7514529
> *:biggrin:
> WILL DO SIR
> *



HEY YOU FOCKERS TAKE CREDIT CARDS ?!!?!?!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 20 2007, 02:09 PM~7515194
> *HEY YOU FOCKERS TAKE CREDIT CARDS ?!!?!?!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SIR


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 21 2007, 08:07 AM~7520901
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SIR
> *



THATS KOO,CAUSE I THINK THA OWNER OF THIS CARD TURNED IT OFF 

ALREADY !!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 21 2007, 10:18 AM~7520977
> *THATS KOO,CAUSE I THINK THA OWNER OF THIS CARD TURNED IT OFF
> 
> ALREADY !!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

hahahahha LOL!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 21 2007, 09:18 AM~7520977
> *THATS KOO,CAUSE I THINK THA OWNER OF THIS CARD TURNED IT OFF
> 
> ALREADY !!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

HEY LALO,I DONT THINK U GOT MY OTHER MESSAGE YESTERDAY,HOW

MANY RIDES HAD YOUR WORK OUT AT THA SHOW HOMIE.........MUST 

OF BEEN A HAND FULL PORQUE LOTS OF FEED BACK ON HARD KANDY

KUSTOMZ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm almost ready for the paint booth waiting on my dash to git here then we can talk paint :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 21 2007, 11:35 AM~7521868
> *I'm almost ready for the paint booth waiting on my dash to git here then we can talk paint :thumbsup:
> *


ALREADY HOMIE I WILL BE WAITIN


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Lalo, 

PM me a rough price of what it would run to do my regal in Gold Metallic. Its a 2004 GM color and almost looks like the top half of the car right now.

No patterns or flakes.
Do jambs and trunk.

Car needs minor work on the rear quarter panel and drivers door. *


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 21 2007, 01:00 PM~7522331
> *Lalo,
> 
> PM me a rough price of what it would run to do my regal in Gold Metallic. Its a 2004 GM color and almost looks like the top half of the car right now.
> ...


alright give me a minute let me see what i can come up with


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAS UP PEOPLE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

LALO HOW MUCH TO PAINT MY SCOOTER. I WANT CANDY PAINT WITH PATTERNS AND FLAKES. MAYBE A CANDY FLAKE JOB WITH SOME CHAMILION FLAMES ON IT. THEY HAVE THIS COLOR CALLED CHERRY LIMEADE AND THATS WHAT I WANT. AND CAN YOU PUT AIRBAGS ON MY SCOOTER TO. CUZ I WANT IT TO LAY FRAME. I TOOK IT TO DROP ZONE AND THEY TRIED TO CHARGE ME 2500 TO BAG IT. I THOUGHT THAT WAS TO MUCH CAN U BEAT THAT PRICE. BUT HE SAID THAT IT WOULD BE ALL THE GOOD STUFF. HE ALSO SAID HE COULD GET ME SOME SPINNING WHEELS FOR IT CAN YOU GET THOSE TO. I THINK THERE MADE BY SPIN TECH. LET ME KNOWI HAVE ALL THIS MONEY AND NEED TO SPEND IT. I WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND GET SCOOTER OF THE YEAR.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2007, 10:30 AM~7536902
> *LALO HOW MUCH TO PAINT MY SCOOTER. I WANT CANDY PAINT WITH PATTERNS AND FLAKES. MAYBE A CANDY FLAKE JOB WITH SOME CHAMILION FLAMES ON IT. THEY HAVE THIS COLOR CALLED CHERRY LIMEADE AND THATS WHAT I WANT. AND CAN YOU PUT AIRBAGS ON MY SCOOTER TO. CUZ I WANT IT TO LAY FRAME. I TOOK IT TO DROP ZONE AND THEY TRIED TO CHARGE ME 2500 TO BAG IT. I THOUGHT THAT WAS TO MUCH CAN U BEAT THAT PRICE. BUT HE SAID THAT IT WOULD BE ALL THE GOOD STUFF. HE ALSO SAID HE COULD GET ME SOME SPINNING WHEELS FOR IT CAN YOU GET THOSE TO. I THINK THERE MADE BY SPIN TECH. LET ME KNOWI HAVE ALL THIS MONEY AND NEED TO SPEND IT. I WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND GET SCOOTER OF THE YEAR.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2007, 10:30 AM~7536902
> *LALO HOW MUCH TO PAINT MY SCOOTER. I WANT CANDY PAINT WITH PATTERNS AND FLAKES. MAYBE A CANDY FLAKE JOB WITH SOME CHAMILION FLAMES ON IT. THEY HAVE THIS COLOR CALLED CHERRY LIMEADE AND THATS WHAT I WANT. AND CAN YOU PUT AIRBAGS ON MY SCOOTER TO. CUZ I WANT IT TO LAY FRAME. I TOOK IT TO DROP ZONE AND THEY TRIED TO CHARGE ME 2500 TO BAG IT. I THOUGHT THAT WAS TO MUCH CAN U BEAT THAT PRICE. BUT HE SAID THAT IT WOULD BE ALL THE GOOD STUFF. HE ALSO SAID HE COULD GET ME SOME SPINNING WHEELS FOR IT CAN YOU GET THOSE TO. I THINK THERE MADE BY SPIN TECH. LET ME KNOWI HAVE ALL THIS MONEY AND NEED TO SPEND IT. I WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND GET SCOOTER OF THE YEAR.
> *




HEY SAL BRING ME BACK MY SCOOTER HOMIE I NEED TO GET TO WORK AND I'M RUNNING LATE .................. AND DONT FORGET TO PAY YOUR RENT WITH ALL THAT MONEY YOU STOLED FROM THA HOMELESS SHELTER ................... AND I GOT YOU THAT PRICE YOU NEEDED ON THEM HUB CAP SPINNERS YOU WANTED FOR YOU BIRTHDAY............... THEY GONNA LOOK KLEAN ON THAT BMX U JUST BOUGHT !!!!!! LITE PINK WITH FLAKES ALL OVER IT !!!!!! IT'S THA BOMB !!!!!!!!!!
I'M SURE YOU'LL GET SOME TYPE OF AWARD !!!!!!!!!!! SAL MATA FROM BMX-ING BIKE CLUB......... FOR LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2007, 12:30 PM~7536902
> *LALO HOW MUCH TO PAINT MY SCOOTER. I WANT CANDY PAINT WITH PATTERNS AND FLAKES. MAYBE A CANDY FLAKE JOB WITH SOME CHAMILION FLAMES ON IT. THEY HAVE THIS COLOR CALLED CHERRY LIMEADE AND THATS WHAT I WANT. AND CAN YOU PUT AIRBAGS ON MY SCOOTER TO. CUZ I WANT IT TO LAY FRAME. I TOOK IT TO DROP ZONE AND THEY TRIED TO CHARGE ME 2500 TO BAG IT. I THOUGHT THAT WAS TO MUCH CAN U BEAT THAT PRICE. BUT HE SAID THAT IT WOULD BE ALL THE GOOD STUFF. HE ALSO SAID HE COULD GET ME SOME SPINNING WHEELS FOR IT CAN YOU GET THOSE TO. I THINK THERE MADE BY SPIN TECH. LET ME KNOWI HAVE ALL THIS MONEY AND NEED TO SPEND IT. I WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND GET SCOOTER OF THE YEAR.
> *




Ha Ha Ha..... ***** your not takeing SCOOTER OF THE YEAR !

I been the Champ for the Past 5 years, and your not taking my Belt ! 

Oh, and Air is for gurl's. I got a wraped uni. frame on my scooter
and I hit about 5" without adding Nitro gas to my Mini Piston Pump...
and I roll Them OG 3" wire rim's with the baby 5:20's....


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2007, 11:30 AM~7536902
> *LALO HOW MUCH TO PAINT MY SCOOTER. I WANT CANDY PAINT WITH PATTERNS AND FLAKES. MAYBE A CANDY FLAKE JOB WITH SOME CHAMILION FLAMES ON IT. THEY HAVE THIS COLOR CALLED CHERRY LIMEADE AND THATS WHAT I WANT. AND CAN YOU PUT AIRBAGS ON MY SCOOTER TO. CUZ I WANT IT TO LAY FRAME. I TOOK IT TO DROP ZONE AND THEY TRIED TO CHARGE ME 2500 TO BAG IT. I THOUGHT THAT WAS TO MUCH CAN U BEAT THAT PRICE. BUT HE SAID THAT IT WOULD BE ALL THE GOOD STUFF. HE ALSO SAID HE COULD GET ME SOME SPINNING WHEELS FOR IT CAN YOU GET THOSE TO. I THINK THERE MADE BY SPIN TECH. LET ME KNOWI HAVE ALL THIS MONEY AND NEED TO SPEND IT. I WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND GET SCOOTER OF THE YEAR.
> *


shit for u i'll do it for 18,000,and u cant beat that PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 23 2007, 12:43 PM~7537310
> *HEY SAL BRING ME BACK MY SCOOTER HOMIE I NEED TO GET TO WORK AND I'M RUNNING LATE .................. AND DONT FORGET TO PAY YOUR RENT WITH ALL THAT MONEY YOU STOLED FROM THA HOMELESS SHELTER ................... AND I GOT YOU THAT PRICE YOU NEEDED ON THEM HUB CAP SPINNERS YOU WANTED FOR YOU BIRTHDAY............... THEY GONNA LOOK KLEAN ON THAT BMX U JUST BOUGHT !!!!!! LITE PINK WITH FLAKES ALL OVER IT !!!!!! IT'S THA BOMB !!!!!!!!!!
> I'M SURE YOU'LL GET SOME TYPE OF AWARD !!!!!!!!!!! SAL MATA FROM BMX-ING BIKE CLUB......... FOR LIFE !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YEA IM A CONTACT JONNYKNOXVILLE ANS=D STEVE-O SO WE CAN ENTER THIS BMX BIKE CHALLENGE


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2007, 11:30 AM~7536902
> *LALO HOW MUCH TO PAINT MY SCOOTER. I WANT CANDY PAINT WITH PATTERNS AND FLAKES. MAYBE A CANDY FLAKE JOB WITH SOME CHAMILION FLAMES ON IT. THEY HAVE THIS COLOR CALLED CHERRY LIMEADE AND THATS WHAT I WANT. AND CAN YOU PUT AIRBAGS ON MY SCOOTER TO. CUZ I WANT IT TO LAY FRAME. I TOOK IT TO DROP ZONE AND THEY TRIED TO CHARGE ME 2500 TO BAG IT. I THOUGHT THAT WAS TO MUCH CAN U BEAT THAT PRICE. BUT HE SAID THAT IT WOULD BE ALL THE GOOD STUFF. HE ALSO SAID HE COULD GET ME SOME SPINNING WHEELS FOR IT CAN YOU GET THOSE TO. I THINK THERE MADE BY SPIN TECH. LET ME KNOWI HAVE ALL THIS MONEY AND NEED TO SPEND IT. I WOULD LIKE TO TRY AND GET SCOOTER OF THE YEAR.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T :yes: 
T :yes:
T :yes:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WHAT'D UP LAY-LOW !!!!!! HOW WAS THA WEEKEND CARNAL ?!?!?!


ALOT STREET TO CRUISE PERO NEVER ENOUGH TIME TO LOWRIDE QUE NO ?!?!?!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T

T

T


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

IM STILL HERE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 28 2007, 11:24 AM~7569376
> *IM STILL HERE
> *


Thats good to know :yes:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$ (Sep 25, 2005)

Sup Homies...you heard the news???

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328655


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Lalo I got my dash this morning in the mail so let me know whats up


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

JUST GOT THEM IN TRUE HAND MADE O.G. TAPITAS {HATS, SMALL BRIM} FOR THE TRUE LOWRIDER. OTHER PLACES THEY RETAIL FOR $50.00 AND UP WE HAVE THEM FOR $45.00: DOBBS AND OTHER NAME BRANDS, ALSO WE HAVE THEM IN ALL COLORS... :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@Mar 28 2007, 04:49 PM~7571373
> *Sup Homies...you heard the news???
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328655
> *


YES SIR


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 29 2007, 11:00 AM~7576683
> *Hey Lalo I got my dash this morning in the mail so let me know whats up
> *


IM READY WHEN UR READY........... :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Mar 29 2007, 01:35 PM~7577909
> *JUST GOT THEM IN TRUE HAND MADE O.G. TAPITAS {HATS, SMALL BRIM} FOR THE TRUE LOWRIDER. OTHER PLACES THEY RETAIL FOR $50.00 AND UP WE HAVE THEM FOR $45.00: DOBBS AND OTHER NAME BRANDS, ALSO WE HAVE THEM IN ALL COLORS...  :biggrin:
> *


I WANT 3......... :biggrin:


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 29 2007, 05:25 PM~7579045
> *I WANT 3......... :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY HOMIE I GOT YOU....


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

HERE GOES A PIC OF THE TAPITAS...


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Lalo i will be by there tomorrow.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Mar 29 2007, 01:35 PM~7577909
> *JUST GOT THEM IN TRUE HAND MADE O.G. TAPITAS {HATS, SMALL BRIM} FOR THE TRUE LOWRIDER. OTHER PLACES THEY RETAIL FOR $50.00 AND UP WE HAVE THEM FOR $45.00: DOBBS AND OTHER NAME BRANDS, ALSO WE HAVE THEM IN ALL COLORS...  :biggrin:
> *



You got those true OG shades?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la 



I MEAN LALO CALL ME


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 30 2007, 01:33 PM~7585060
> *You got those true OG shades?
> *


YA HOMIE WE HAVE THEM TRUE OG SHADES AS WELL...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Mar 30 2007, 02:22 PM~7585914
> *YA HOMIE WE HAVE THEM TRUE OG SHADES AS WELL...
> *


PM Sent


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WAS UP PEOPLE


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

whats up lalo i have a glass for my car how much to put it inwhen start it


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

wuts up homies :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Mar 30 2007, 06:45 PM~7587587
> *whats up lalo i have a glass for my car how much to put it inwhen start it
> *





1 MILLION DOLLARS....... :biggrin:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 2 2007, 02:34 PM~7602706
> *1 MILLION DOLLARS.......  :biggrin:
> *


Damn might have to put that on the Kmart pay as u can plan.....


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

sounds like pocket change


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thats nothing a little duck tape and glue cant fix


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Mar 30 2007, 07:45 PM~7587587
> *whats up lalo i have a glass for my car how much to put it inwhen start it
> *


I GOT U NOT THAT MUCH


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 2 2007, 10:44 AM~7601371
> *wuts up homies :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO................ :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Apr 3 2007, 02:18 PM~7611269
> *WHAT IT DO................ :biggrin:
> *


 WHATCHA !!!! ITS THA GHETTO T.V. STAR !!!!!!!!!!!! SAY MAN YOU'RE SUPPOSE 

TO USE BIG ENGLISH WORDS,NOT SLANG !!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WONDER WE'RE STILL

MARCHING !!!!!!!!!!    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 4 2007, 05:34 AM~7615374
> *WHATCHA !!!! ITS THA GHETTO T.V. STAR !!!!!!!!!!!! SAY MAN YOU'RE SUPPOSE
> 
> TO USE BIG ENGLISH WORDS,NOT SLANG !!!!!!!!!!!!! NO WONDER WE'RE STILL
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOTTA DO IT SO THEY CAN UNDERSTAND STAND.....WE AIN'T WHITE U KNOW...LOL................FTP(FUCK THAT PLUTO)


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

come on lalo you know you think that car will compete


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

scratch the first one,,, you dont think that car will compete do you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

post up the bikes your doing


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Apr 4 2007, 08:44 AM~7616209
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOTTA DO IT SO THEY CAN UNDERSTAND STAND.....WE AIN'T WHITE U KNOW...LOL................FTP(FUCK THAT PLUTO)
> *




THAT ***** VENOM TOOK YOUR STARDOM YESTERDAY FOE ..................


COMING OUT ON THA NEWS IS BIG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU 

AINT HANDCUFFED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 5 2007, 08:18 AM~7622952
> *THAT ***** VENOM TOOK YOUR STARDOM YESTERDAY FOE ..................
> COMING OUT ON THA NEWS IS BIG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU
> 
> ...


LREADY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP TO ALL MY HOMIES FROM HARD KANDY. HAD A BAD ASS TIME LAST NITE. JAIME U GOT US CUT OFF MAN.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2007, 11:21 AM~7631287
> *WHAT UP TO ALL MY HOMIES FROM HARD KANDY. HAD A BAD ASS TIME LAST NITE. JAIME U GOT US CUT OFF MAN.
> *


 :biggrin: HAHAHAHA.YA'LL PUTO'S GOT CUT OFF....................NOT ME


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS POPIN HOMIE???


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*LINK TO THE PICS !!!!*

CLICK HERE --GRAWLER PARK


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP LAY-LO !!!! HEARD ABOUT YOUR LIL GIRL GETTIN HURT,HOPE SHE'S DOING GOOD HOMIE ................ ON THE REBOUND !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 9 2007, 09:27 AM~7649018
> *SUP LAY-LO !!!! HEARD ABOUT YOUR LIL GIRL GETTIN HURT,HOPE SHE'S DOING GOOD HOMIE ................ ON THE REBOUND !!!!!!!!!!
> *


she's ok she's chillin now.thanx homie for the concern and love i'll tel her


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

the easter git together looked kool wish we could of gone but we had work or I did. looked like a good turn out from the pic.'s


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Man my pockets gitting bigger little bit by little bit already have the price you told me ready just trying to find time to git to the paint store and find that color and make sure thats what I want for sure


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

IF ANY ONE IS LOOKING FOR A BEAUTIFUL CONVERTIBLE 1965 IMPALA. FREDDY FROM GHETTO DREAMS IS YOUR MAN. IT IS RED OUTSIDE AND ALL RED INSIDE. THE MOTOR IS ORIGINAL AND THE TOP IS A CLEAN WHITE. THE ASKING PRICE IS $15,500.00 OR OBO FOR MORE INFO PLEASE CONTACT FREDDY AT 214.725.1116


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 10 2007, 10:09 AM~7657422
> *IF ANY ONE IS LOOKING FOR A BEAUTIFUL CONVERTIBLE 1965 IMPALA. FREDDY FROM GHETTO DREAMS IS YOUR MAN. IT IS RED OUTSIDE AND ALL RED INSIDE. THE MOTOR IS ORIGINAL AND THE TOP IS A CLEAN WHITE. THE ASKING PRICE IS $15,500.00 OR OBO FOR MORE INFO PLEASE CONTACT FREDDY AT 214.725.1116
> *


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey lalo i'm ready I found my paint color i want I finally went to the paint shop today and picked out a color here's the paint code I decided to go OG  

( 905-4532-L Medow Green ) it's a dupont color


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

it's a stock impala color for 1964


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SCREENED OUT


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WE GOT THA H2 LOOKIN WET AND LIT UP


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SUEDE INTERIOR,OSTRICH SCREENS 5TH WHEEL.AND WE STILL AINT FINID=SHED YET......LOL


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SIX DEUCE IN THA WORKS WILL BE COMPLETE IN 2 WEEKS.............SO BE ONT THW LOOK OUT FOR UP COMIN PICS IN PROGRESS


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

U KNOW HOW WE DO IT.BADDEST MOFO SHOP IN DFW..........#1


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

COME BY AND SEE US...AND YEA I KNOW THE BLACK CHARGER NEEDS CLEANIN AND SWIRL MARK REMOVER


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

BEFORE








AFTER .LABO DOORS AND CHEVY SIGNS BY KANDI BEAR


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Apr 10 2007, 11:53 AM~7658673
> *:0
> *


You should take a look at it, its cleaner then clean.All original. :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

FINISHED PRODUCT.COMPLETE 90 FRONT END HAND MADE.......... PAINT..... SHAVED DOOR HANDLES............ 13'S TWO TONE PAINT PATTERNS AND MORE TO COME..........


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THATS ALL FOR NOW COME SEE US IN DFW HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ..........I KNOW U SEE US.(SHINNIN BRIGHTER THAN THE SUN ON THE HOTTEST DAY OF THE YEAR.
TTT


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Apr 7 2007, 03:26 PM~7638800
> *WHATS POPIN HOMIE???
> *


WAT IT DO


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 12 2007, 01:03 PM~7675729
> *Hey lalo i'm ready I found my paint color i want I finally went to the paint shop today and picked out a color here's the paint code I decided to go OG
> 
> ( 905-4532-L Medow Green ) it's a dupont color
> *


OK IM READY WHEN UR READY............ :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 12 2007, 03:16 PM~7676634
> *You should take a look at it, its cleaner then clean.All original. :biggrin:
> *


AT WHAT.THAT IMPALA..........


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Apr 12 2007, 02:22 PM~7676671
> *AT WHAT.THAT IMPALA..........
> *


Yes Sir, its all original, never cut, convertible. Just if your interested.1965 Impala.Red inside red outside.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Apr 12 2007, 03:24 PM~7676683
> *Yes Sir, its all original, never cut, convertible. Just if your interested.1965 Impala.Red inside red outside.
> *


PICS HOMIE


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Apr 12 2007, 02:24 PM~7676689
> *PICS HOMIE
> *


Freddy from Ghetto Dreams is your man, I was just spreading the word for him .214.725.1116 Its pefect. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

When is a good time to call you? so we can talk business


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Apr 12 2007, 04:10 PM~7676588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 13 2007, 12:17 AM~7681164
> *When is a good time to call you? so we can talk business
> *


ANYTIME BETWEEN 10-10 PM AT THE SHOP


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Wat it Dew Hard Kandy


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

time to get these a-arms poppin homie!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Lalo, how much to paint the Dish of the rims only leave the spokes and hub chrome. for some 13's


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Apr 14 2007, 07:23 AM~7688661
> *Wat it Dew Hard Kandy
> *


WAT IT DEW :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 15 2007, 09:03 AM~7694086
> *time to get these a-arms poppin homie!!! :nicoderm:
> *


BRING IT HOMIE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Apr 16 2007, 03:25 PM~7704540
> *Hey Lalo, how much to paint the Dish of the rims only leave the spokes and hub chrome. for some 13's
> *


BRINGEM BUY NOT TO MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats up Lalo yall need to come it's gonna be big. and its a stop on the wego world tour. and if mike hasent gotten you a sponser packet yet and your still interested(spell check) let him know. also whats up with the paint.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 17 2007, 02:00 PM~7712552
> *Whats up Lalo yall need to come it's gonna be big. and its a stop on the wego world tour. and if mike hasent gotten you a sponser packet yet and your still interested(spell check) let him know. also whats up with the paint.
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY I GOT IT HOMIE GIVE ME UR UMBER SO I CAN HIT U UP :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cdeville00_@Apr 17 2007, 01:55 PM~7712518
> *
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

GOT 2 CHECK OUT YOUR COMMERCIAL ON DMX TV THE OTHER DAY HOMIE, LOOKED GOOD ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This coming Sunday if the weather is nice DALLAS LOWRIDERS is throwing a cruise over by Grawyler Park (around 2pm). Were going to post up across the street at the smaller park. So come out and join us for a little cruise and small BBQ...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 17 2007, 05:48 PM~7714109
> *GOT 2 CHECK OUT YOUR COMMERCIAL ON DMX TV THE OTHER DAY HOMIE, LOOKED GOOD !  :thumbsup:
> *


ALREADY HOMIE APPRECIATE THAT HOMIE....LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE PICNIC TO...... :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 17 2007, 06:16 PM~7714272
> *This coming Sunday if the weather is nice DALLAS LOWRIDERS is throwing a cruise over by Grawyler Park (around 2pm). Were going to post up across the street at the smaller park. So come out and join us for a little cruise and small BBQ...
> *


WILL BE THERE BENDIN CORNAZ.................LOL :biggrin: I MEAN DRAK=NKIN CORONAS :cheesy:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

the commercial is tight


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I pm'd you my number


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Apr 18 2007, 10:15 AM~7719345
> *the commercial is tight
> *


THANX HOMIE


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Apr 17 2007, 07:13 PM~7714645
> *ALREADY HOMIE APPRECIATE THAT HOMIE....LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE PICNIC TO...... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 18 2007, 10:46 AM~7719958
> *I pm'd you my number
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

HEY HARD KANDY KUSTOMS THATS SOME TIGHT WORK YOU HOMIES ARE DOING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 21 2007, 02:04 AM~7741024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Apr 21 2007, 02:40 AM~7741077
> *HEY HARD KANDY KUSTOMS THATS SOME TIGHT WORK YOU HOMIES ARE DOING :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALREADY HOMIE APPRECIATE THA LOVE AND RIGHT BACK AT CHA HOMIE.ONLY TRYIN TO PUT OUT THE BEST IN DFW.........SO FAR SO GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Apr 21 2007, 02:19 PM~7742854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


O YEA U KNOW ITS GOIN DOWN..WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

whats up lalo you never got back with me


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 22 2007, 02:09 PM~7747847
> *whats up lalo you never got back with me
> *


sorry homie.................just been real busy i still got the info i'l;l get with u


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

WEGO Tour show dates

(Past)3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)

5/6 - LMPevents 1st Annual Cinco De Mayo Celebration in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (FULL POINTS)

6/3 - ASP 1st Annual in Houston (Reliant Arena) (FULL POINTS)

8/5 - 1st Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Market Hall) (HALF POINTS)

8/11 - Tiempos Locos Annual Show & Shine in Longview, TX (Maude Cobb Convention Center) (FULL POINTS)

8/26 - M&M Promotions 1st Annual Car Show & Festival in Houston, TX (HALF POINTS)

9/2 - Royal Touch's annual Car Show in Bryan, TX (HALF POINTS)

9/16 - LMPevents 2nd Annual Fiestas Patrias Festival in Austin, TX (Travis County Expo Center) (HALF POINTS)

and the Tour Championship show....
Nov. - 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Center (FULL POINTS)

2007 Show Calendar


May 20th -- Presidintez Picnic -- Joe pool lake

May 27th -- Majestix Pinnic - -- same park as allways 

June 17th -- Dub car show - 16th Move in -- Market Hall

July 8th -- Dallas Lowriders Picnic -- Flag Pole Hill Park

July 15th --- TECHNIQUES CAR SHOW AT THE VFW ---

Augest 8th -- Texas CAR SHOW - 7th Move in -- Market Hall

Sept. 7th -- Playlanx Picnic ---- Samuel Park / East Dallas ! ! !!

These are the Show's and Picnic's that are already Set.

List of Show's and Picnic's that dates are not set yet

Jimmy's Sherman Latin Car Show

Shorty's 97.9 The Beat Car Show

Dirty Joe's car Show

ODESSA TX SUPER CAR SHOW

Hoptoberfest Picnic (usually 1st week of Oct)

Low Low's Picnic


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2007, 07:39 PM~7766426
> *WEGO Tour show dates
> 
> (Past)3/18 - LMPevents 3rd Annual Show in Dallas, TX (Fair Park) (FULL POINTS)
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, Lalo I know you got a lot on your plate right know but i'm still waiting


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 24 2007, 11:45 PM~7767794
> *Hey, Lalo I know you got a lot on your plate right know but i'm still waiting
> *


come bring it homie


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Apr 30 2007, 08:36 AM~7802107
> *come bring it homie
> *


I thought you said you'd come pick it up?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thats one of the reasons I was thinking about you to paint it because I dont a way to git my car their?


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2007, 09:52 AM~7802239
> *I thought you said you'd come pick it up?
> *


i will do that sir.......................just tell me when..got the color already to.......... :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> TTT
> [/quotwuzz up?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Apr 30 2007, 11:09 AM~7803105
> *i will do that sir.......................just tell me when..got the color already to.......... :biggrin:
> *


Let me find a good weekend to call in on work some time after Cinco and i'll be ready


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hopefully when mike see's my impala painted he'll think twice on who to paint it


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2007, 10:29 PM~7808054
> *Let me find a good weekend to call in on work some time after Cinco and i'll be ready
> *


already homie


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 30 2007, 10:31 PM~7808070
> *hopefully when mike see's my impala painted he'll think twice on who to paint it
> *


U GOT THAT RIGHT BUDDY


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I gotta make an apperence at cinco with my ride after that i'll take what trim that is on their off


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

wut it do.....


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm ready Lalo now that i'm back from cinco so whats the deal when is best for you to come down and pick up the 64? :dunno:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$ (Sep 25, 2005)

What it Dew Hard Kandy, this is Qube...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337128


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Lalo, well I am back and ready to finish what we started on the car. I will be by this weekend for sure


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

1st Annual Picnic Phaylanx Car Club


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 7 2007, 10:56 AM~7850623
> *I'm ready Lalo now that i'm back from cinco so whats the deal when is best for you to come down and pick up the 64? :dunno:
> *


Is it better to call you?


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by switched...up_@May 7 2007, 04:12 PM~7852385
> *What it Dew Hard Kandy, this is Qube...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=337128
> *


WAT IT DO HOMIE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 7 2007, 08:04 PM~7854130
> *Hey Lalo, well I am back and ready to finish what we started on the car. I will be by this weekend for sure
> *


ALREADY WE STILL HERE WE AINT GOIN NOWHERE NO TIME SOON


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@May 7 2007, 08:12 PM~7854205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL BE THERE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@May 9 2007, 04:12 PM~7869203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT WILL BE THERE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 9 2007, 11:32 AM~7867085
> *Is it better to call you?
> *


YEA GIVE ME A CALL HOMIE


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Kool


T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

To
The
Top

For
Hard
Kandy
Kustomz


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2007, 11:54 AM~7889383
> *To
> The
> Top
> ...


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2007, 12:54 PM~7889383
> *To
> The
> Top
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

WHATS DA BIZZ. HOMIE... TEXAS MADE CLOTHIN' CO. SHOWING MUCH LOVE TO HKK... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yo lalo you never called me back?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Do you need any more pictures of the car at all?


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 15 2007, 12:55 PM~7908782
> *Yo lalo you never called me back?
> *


my bad i will today i promise.been busy,dont need more pis at all :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey lalo you never called me but it's ok I know your a busy man so I'll try and call you some time tommrow befor 4


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2007, 03:07 PM~7924694
> *Hey lalo you never called me but it's ok I know your a busy man so I'll try and call you some time tommrow befor 4
> *


PM'd


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T





T
T
T


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*QUE ONDA LALO ,THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC,HOPE EVERYBODY HAD FUN ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 21 2007, 12:10 PM~7948221
> *QUE ONDA LALO ,THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC,HOPE EVERYBODY HAD FUN !  :thumbsup:
> *


 SUP PIMPIN !!!!!! I C U STILL DOIN IT BIG !!!!!!!!!!1

STAY UP HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 21 2007, 01:10 PM~7948221
> *QUE ONDA LALO ,THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC,HOPE EVERYBODY HAD FUN !  :thumbsup:
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER.HAD A BLAST


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 21 2007, 02:46 PM~7948989
> *SUP PIMPIN !!!!!! I C U STILL DOIN IT BIG !!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> STAY UP HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 22 2007, 11:27 AM~7955572
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 21 2007, 02:46 PM~7948989
> *SUP PIMPIN !!!!!! I C U STILL DOIN IT BIG !!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> STAY UP HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AINT NOTHIN LIKE HARD KANDY BIG BABY........YEA WE HOLDIN IT DOWN......FOR THA DFW...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@May 22 2007, 12:00 PM~7956084
> *AINT NOTHIN LIKE HARD KANDY BIG BABY........YEA WE HOLDIN IT DOWN......FOR THA DFW...
> *


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

LALO GOT THEM LOCS AND TAPITAS FOR THE YOUNGSTERS AS WELL...
MY DAUGHTER GETTING READY FOR THE NEXT PIC-NIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@May 23 2007, 01:23 PM~7963128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Texas Chapter is Hosting there 2nd Annual Benefit car show for the VFW - July 15, 2007

Proceeds Benefit Veterans of Foreign Wars</span>*


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

hey lalo ,got a ??? for u about flakes and dings and ((a-arms)) :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@May 27 2007, 09:59 AM~7987307
> *hey lalo ,got a ??? for u about flakes and dings and ((a-arms)) :0
> *


CALL ME LETS DO THIS............ :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@May 25 2007, 06:31 AM~7975784
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>Techniques Texas Chapter is Hosting there 2nd Annual Benefit car show for the VFW - July 15, 2007
> 
> Proceeds Benefit Veterans of Foreign Wars</span>
> ...


CAN'T WAIT


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 22 2007, 02:03 PM~7956565
> *
> *


WAS UP I M READY FOR THAT SIX 4............CALL ME AT THE SHOP


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

patterend out lac


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

WITH A PEARL PAINT JOB...A LIL DIRTY THOUGH


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

CUSTOM MADE FRONT 90'ED.THATS HOW WE DO IT......BADDEST SHOP IN DFW........COME HOLLA AT US 1 STOP SHOP FOR ALL UR CUSTOM NEEDS


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

A LIL DIRTY........BUT CLEAN THOUGH


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

REMEMBER THIS ONE........


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MAY 31ST @8:30PM - PUGSLEYS LIBRARY............ *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@May 28 2007, 12:03 PM~7993049
> *WAS UP I M READY FOR THAT SIX 4............CALL ME AT THE SHOP
> *


It's gonna be at hard kandy real soon  :thumbsup: still in the shop the guy fixed the trans. but he said it needed a tune up as well. and their was a couple of other things I wanted him to fix as well so I could git this thing on the road. after that my home boy is gonna finish the rack in the trunk then it'll be ready for that hard kady.  

them boys down here in longview ant gonna know how to act when they see me rollin threw hard kandyed up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 29 2007, 08:20 AM~7998733
> *It's gonna be at hard kandy real soon  :thumbsup:  still in the shop the guy fixed the trans. but he said it needed a tune up as well. and their was a couple of other things I wanted him to fix as well so I could git this thing on the road. after that my home boy is gonna finish the rack in the trunk then it'll be ready for that hard kady.
> 
> them boys down here in longview ant gonna know how to act when they see me rollin threw hard kandyed up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@May 29 2007, 07:08 AM~7998486
> *ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MAY 31ST @8:30PM - PUGSLEYS LIBRARY............
> *


WILL BE THERE AINT BEEN IN A MIN


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@May 29 2007, 09:27 AM~7999401
> *WILL BE THERE AINT BEEN IN A MIN
> *


:nono:



















J/K

T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Saw some of yalls pic.'s on the ULA myspace page :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN: ALL ULA/DFW CAR CLUBS, SOLO RYDERS, FEMALES, PEEPS

Hello everyone, I wanted to let you know that M DOT will be shooting a music video this coming Monday. If your interested, here is the information:

Music video shoot will be for the song "Check Your Boy Out"
There will be 2 shoots one in the morning and one in the afternoon

1st shoot will be @ Bruton Bazaar @ noon
2233 Prairie Creek Rd. Dallas, Texas 75227 (Pleasant Grove)

2nd shoot will be @ South Side on Lamar @ 6PM - until ???
1409 S. Lamar St. Dallas, Texas 75215

Once again, its for this coming MONDAY, June 4th
He is requesting a Convertable Impala (If you have one, please contact Freddy B). If he cannot get an Impala, any convertable will be good. They are also needing some females, lot of them. So for all the ladies that are interested per Tim, please get your nails & toes done and PLEASE use lotion. Car clubs I know alot of you guys have nice rides, so get them ready, & bring them out on Monday. ANYONE interested (and if you have nothing to do on Monday), please come by, it will be fun, who knows we may see your car or you on his video. If you need more info please call Freddy B @ 972-880-6719...... See you guys there.................*


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jun 1 2007, 07:01 AM~8021429
> *ATTN: ALL ULA/DFW CAR CLUBS, SOLO RYDERS, FEMALES, PEEPS
> 
> Hello everyone, I wanted to let you know that M DOT will be shooting a music video this coming Monday.  If your interested, here is the information:
> ...


will be there :biggrin:


----------



## $$$ QUBE $$$ (Sep 25, 2005)

*KELERS KELERS KELERS :biggrin: *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey lalo i also got a drivers floor pan I need you to fix as well i'm trying to git it all together for you hopefully i'll be able to git it befor you come git the car


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*GUYS DONT FORGET ABOUT THE VIDEO SHOOT........

Music video shoot will be for the song "Check Your Boy Out"
There will be 2 shoots one in the morning and one in the afternoon

1st shoot will be @ Bruton Bazaar @ noon
2233 Prairie Creek Rd. Dallas, Texas 75227 (Pleasant Grove)

2nd shoot will be @ South Side on Lamar @ 6PM - until ???
1409 S. Lamar St. Dallas, Texas 75215

If you need more info please call Freddy B @ 972-880-6719......
*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SAY ***** CAN YOU PUT A AZTEC WARRIOR ON MY OVERALLS !!!!! 

I NEEDED FLAKED AND CANDY !!!!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Look at those supremes look'n good..  Homie Styln off to Hard Kandy for some touch up work. Jaime and Lalo, hook it it up. Need to be ready for 3rd Coast Custom show June 17th... That my homie Teto haul'n my car 214-878-2781. Give him a call if you need a tow. He's been hauling lowrider for years..


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

nice impala ttmft


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

To

The

Top


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 9 2007, 11:28 PM~8074545
> *To
> 
> The
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

PM me on how much you said it was gonna ruffley be so I can be sure I got that waiting for you when i'm ready


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2007, 10:36 AM~8089279
> *PM me on how much you said it was gonna ruffley be so I can be sure I got that waiting for you when i'm ready
> *


what all did u want done to it and pm me an x amount of dollars u wanna spend and i'll let u know what i can and cant do for ya... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I PM'D you the other day


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG+May 25 2007, 07:25 AM~7975760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 


Lalo, I know you support the Veterans Homie.

R.I.P. to a Brave man and Vietnam Veteran " DAVID SANCHEZ "


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats up lalo


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 18 2007, 09:54 AM~8126241
> *Whats up lalo
> *


WAT IT DO


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 18 2007, 08:45 AM~8125913
> *:thumbsup:
> Lalo, I know you support the Veterans Homie.
> 
> ...


U KNOW IT MY DAD............


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats up lalo you said you got the paint? right.... do I owe you anything for it? I decide not to git my car painted yet cuz i'm not ready like I thought  i'm gonna waite a wile.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA meeting this Thursday, June 28th @ 8:30 pm. --- Pugsley's Library - 35 & Walnut Hill *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YO LAYLO !!!! HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE TO PAINT THA RIDE HOMIE....I DONT THINK I CAN WAIT TILL I GET BACK CARNAL ..... I.M. ME AND LET ME KNOW SOMETHING BIG DAWG.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@May 28 2007, 01:07 PM~7993070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST PUTTIN MY 2 CENCE OF YOUR WORK. I SEE THAT ALL U POSTED WAS PAINT JOBS AND SOME GLASS WORK BUT WHERE IS THA HYDRO WORK AND OTHER WORK BESIDES PAINTING JUST THOUGH I'D ASK????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 27 2007, 05:58 PM~8189709
> *JUST PUTTIN MY 2 CENCE OF YOUR WORK. I SEE THAT ALL U POSTED WAS PAINT JOBS AND SOME GLASS WORK BUT WHERE IS THA HYDRO WORK AND OTHER WORK BESIDES PAINTING JUST THOUGH I'D ASK????? :uh:  :uh:
> *


check out our website...with ur 2 cents...hardkandykustomzdfw.com


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 28 2007, 08:35 AM~8193796
> *check out our website...with ur 2 cents...hardkandykustomzdfw.com
> *



QUE VATO !!!!!! YO HOMIE YOU NEED CHANGE FOR THOSE 2 CENTS !!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: :no: :no:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 28 2007, 09:35 AM~8193796
> *check out our website...with ur 2 cents...hardkandykustomzdfw.com
> *


HEY LALO NO OFFENSE BUT I HAVE SEEN BETTER HYDRAULIC INSTALLS FROM WHAT YOU GOT POSTED BUT I DID LIKE YOUR PAINT AND INTERIOR WORK BUT I HOPE I CAN GET AROUND TO GET A QUOTE ON A PAINT JOB FOR MY CUTTY VATO I HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME, BUT KEEP UP WITH THE GREAT WORK.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 28 2007, 07:22 PM~8197376
> *HEY LALO NO OFFENSE BUT I HAVE SEEN BETTER HYDRAULIC INSTALLS FROM WHAT YOU GOT POSTED BUT I DID LIKE YOUR PAINT AND INTERIOR WORK BUT I HOPE I CAN GET AROUND TO GET A QUOTE ON A PAINT JOB FOR MY CUTTY VATO I HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME, BUT KEEP UP WITH THE GREAT WORK.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well when poeple wanna spend money then i'll hook it up and when they dont they get shit.it pays tha cost to be the boss round here.as far as paint aint noone fuckin with me :biggrin: come holla


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jun 28 2007, 10:35 AM~8193796
> *check out our website...with ur 2 cents...hardkandykustomzdfw.com
> *



nice pics on the website.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders CC, Sorry Picnic CANCELED. The parks dept called and said the park is soaked. They have provided me with 3 new dates. Were looking at Aug 26.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 6 2007, 12:55 PM~8248579
> *Dallas Lowriders CC, Sorry Picnic CANCELED. The parks dept called and said the park is soaked. They have provided me with 3 new dates. Were looking at Aug 26.
> *


FUCK IT IM GOIN ANYWAY...... :biggrin: ..SIKE


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

LALO WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 6 2007, 02:14 PM~8249135
> *LALO WHERE ARE YOU?
> *


ima t my shop i dont have my cellphone


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What up Lalo.......


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

DAMN HOMIE !!!!! EVERY1 FORGOT BOUT YOU ALL OF THA SUDDEN.............THEY MOST OWE YOU MONEY !!!!!???!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING tonight at 8:00 pm..... Pugsley Library - 35& Walnut Hill*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YOU NEED A FLIER I GOT YOU BRO !!!!!!!!!!! HOW YA LIKE ME NOW !!!!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

* THE SHOW IS A GO SCREW THE RAIN... TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE

HERE IS A MAP*

VFW MAP TO THE TECHNIQUES 2ND ANNUAL VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW 15 JULY 2007 RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 13 2007, 01:19 PM~8302592
> * THE SHOW IS A GO SCREW THE RAIN... TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE
> 
> HERE IS A MAP
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 13 2007, 01:50 PM~8302334
> * THE SHOW IS A GO SCREW THE RAIN... TECHNIQUES WILL BE THERE
> 
> HERE IS A MAP
> ...


Lalo, when are we gonna drink all those Corona's you won, let's chase'em down with some Patron..


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 16 2007, 11:26 AM~8318614
> *Lalo, when are we gonna drink all those Corona's you won, let's chase'em down with some Patron..
> *


IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

ARE YOU SURE YOU READY?


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P TO A HOMITO THAT WILL BE MISSED...TONY YOU MAY GONE BUT WONT BE FORGOTTEN...16*20*02 :angel:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Jul 17 2007, 02:00 PM~8328510
> *:angel: R.I.P TO A HOMITO THAT WILL BE MISSED...TONY YOU MAY GONE BUT WONT BE FORGOTTEN...16*20*02  :angel:
> *


RIP


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ITS A SAD DAY TODAY HERE AT HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ.....WE LOST ON OH=F OUR EMPLOYESS TODAY BUT HE WILL REMAIN IN OUR HEARTS AND HE WILL GUIDE US THREW VICTORY.BAD ASS BODY MAN LET ME TELL YA'LL DAT..TONY I LOVE U BRO RIDE IN PARADISE AND SHOP THEM HOW WE PUT IT DOWN HEE AT HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ.I LOVE BRO.LALO :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt foe my homie TONY


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jul 17 2007, 04:20 PM~8329181
> *ITS A SAD DAY TODAY HERE AT HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ.....WE LOST ON OH=F OUR EMPLOYESS TODAY BUT HE WILL REMAIN IN OUR HEARTS AND HE WILL GUIDE US THREW VICTORY.BAD ASS BODY MAN LET ME TELL YA'LL DAT..TONY I LOVE U BRO RIDE IN PARADISE AND SHOP THEM HOW WE PUT IT DOWN HEE AT HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ.I LOVE BRO.LALO :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS LALO. FOR THE LITTLE TIME THAT I KNEW TONY HE WAS A COOL VATO. IF U NEED ANYTHING LET US KNOW CUZ U KNOW THAT DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS NOT JUST A CLUB BUT A FAMILIA HOMIE. 

MAY HE REST IN PEACE IN THE KINGDOM OF HEAVEN. 

SAL MATA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey LaLo. i know what u are going thru I lost my closest cousin to me just last week. Sorry for your loss......


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP FOR MY BOY TONY


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jul 18 2007, 08:00 AM~8335410
> *BUMP FOR MY BOY TONY
> *


LALO,

SORRY FOR THE LOST OF HIM BEING GONE VISUALLY PERO WE ALL KNOW THAT HE IS IN A NON-WORRY PLACE NOW. MAY GOD CONTINUE TO BLESS HIM AS HE DID ALL THE PEOPLE WHO GOT TO KNOW HIM.UNFORTUNATELY I DIDN'T PERO MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILIA ......... HERE IF NEEDED CARNAL...........


9-LIVES,
DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jul 17 2007, 01:20 PM~8329181
> *ITS A SAD DAY TODAY HERE AT HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ.....WE LOST ON OH=F OUR EMPLOYESS TODAY BUT HE WILL REMAIN IN OUR HEARTS AND HE WILL GUIDE US THREW VICTORY.BAD ASS BODY MAN LET ME TELL YA'LL DAT..TONY I LOVE U BRO RIDE IN PARADISE AND SHOP THEM HOW WE PUT IT DOWN HEE AT HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ.I LOVE BRO.LALO :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Sorry for your lost Homies !!!!!! RIP
:angel:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA meeting Thursday, July 26th
Pugsley's Library
Walnut Hill and 35
8:00pm*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 17 2007, 04:18 PM~8329737
> *SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS LALO. FOR THE LITTLE TIME THAT I KNEW TONY HE WAS A COOL VATO. IF U NEED ANYTHING LET US KNOW CUZ U KNOW THAT DALLAS LOWRIDERS IS NOT JUST A CLUB BUT A FAMILIA HOMIE.
> 
> MAY HE REST IN PEACE IN THE KINGDOM OF HEAVEN.
> ...


Same here Lalo, Tony was a nice guy, I feel for his son that used to be with him at the shop. Give his family our condolences


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

KANDY PAINT 30'S SUEDE/OSTRICH INTERIOR SCREENED OUT.WHT MORE COULD U ASK FOR.HARD KANDY STYLE


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

YES SIR IT KANDY


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

LALO, LALO, LALO


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Lalo, thanx for the props on the 62', everytime I add trim to the deuce, that paint looks better and better.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jul 27 2007, 08:23 AM~8404249
> *Lalo, thanx for the props on the 62', everytime I add trim  to the deuce, that paint looks better and better.
> *


ALREADY HOMIE.IT'S CLEAN I LIKE IT LET ME KNOW WAS UP ANYTHING ELSE HOMIE I GOT U


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

LALO, LALO, LALO


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Jul 30 2007, 07:03 PM~8430218
> *we are lookin for 10 to20 show cars for a major car show at the dallas convention center,you will get free passes and no entry fee for ur ride, these cars will be on display only and not competen,lets show them some nice rides so next year we can compete on  lowrider  classes ,hit me up on the myspase page for vip on the banner below..
> 
> 
> ...


No thx I'm not playing 2nd fiddle to hot rods. If it was a shine & show for all cars that would be a different story.. But to go to a show and hope they let lowriders compete next year, no thx.. They can keep their show... :angry:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Lalo, I should be coming by next week for sure to pay it all off for sure. finally got everything straight. And ready to fix this thing. I will hit u up soon


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks for having your work out at our show  their's pic.'s in our show topic


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

just FINISHED UP THIS ONE CANDY PAINT FIBERGALSS CANDY WHEELS TO MATCH.................


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THE SHOP


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

YOU READY, DON'T BE SCARED... hno:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Aug 16 2007, 10:51 AM~8568458
> *YOU READY, DON'T BE SCARED... hno:
> *


never.......... :uh:


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 16 2007, 06:23 PM~8571217
> *never.......... :uh:
> *


TONITE...


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

WHAT HAPPEN PUTO... NO QUE YOUR'E NOT SCARED... I WAITED :barf: DRANK TO MUCH...  HURTIN TODAY


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Aug 17 2007, 11:17 AM~8576598
> *WHAT HAPPEN PUTO... NO QUE YOUR'E NOT SCARED... I WAITED :barf: DRANK TO MUCH...  HURTIN TODAY
> *


I ain't scared and I'm old... :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Aug 17 2007, 11:17 AM~8576598
> *WHAT HAPPEN PUTO... NO QUE YOUR'E NOT SCARED... I WAITED :barf: DRANK TO MUCH...  HURTIN TODAY
> *


nombre guey where at :wow: :wow: :wow: :ugh:


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

YOU ALREADY KNOW AT THE FLASH... WHATS POPPIN' TONITE???


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by borrowed time 64_@Aug 17 2007, 01:56 PM~8577715
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW AT THE FLASH... WHATS POPPIN' TONITE???
> *


call me tonite


----------



## borrowed time 64 (Jul 20, 2006)

ALREADY


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

hey lalo where did u get those candy wheels for tha 4door


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

U KNOW HOW WE DO WE DO WE DO WE DO..........


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

THE ONE AND ONLY MR KANDI BEAR.................THINKIN WHAT AM I GONNA DO NEXT............THA BADDEST PAINTER IN DFW.........COME HOLLA AT US K=HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ORALE HERMANOS,HOPE TO C-YA THERE !!!


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Know anyone who has a set of 13X7 wire wheels. At least the rim to be in good cond. spokes can have some rust. Let me know


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Lalo tomorrow is the day...Fianllky the BIG payoff is coming. I am going to pay off the balance tomorrow. see u then


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

See you Thursday Lalo.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

5 more days till


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 27 2007, 07:13 PM~8654397
> *See you Thursday Lalo.
> *


kool


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Aug 28 2007, 08:53 AM~8658588
> *5 more days till
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Sep 7 2007, 01:07 PM~8739490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

EY HOMIE MUCH PROPS ON ALL YALLS WORK YALL COMIN OUT HARD. I WANT TO GET MY 85 REGAL PAINTED AND A CLEAN HYDRO SETUP CAN YOU GIVE ME A ESTIMATE ON A CANDY BLUE PAINT WIT SOME GHOST PATTERNS AND PIN STRIPING........THEN A PRICE ON A CLEAN SETUP........


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)

^^^^^


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say homie.....thank you for bringing out the hummer to our show....we appreciate you making the trip here....everyone tripped out on the 30's!!!!...much appreciated!!!!!

michael cordova


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85_REGAL_@Sep 12 2007, 12:14 AM~8771819
> *EY HOMIE MUCH PROPS ON ALL YALLS WORK YALL COMIN OUT HARD. I WANT TO GET MY 85 REGAL PAINTED AND A CLEAN HYDRO SETUP CAN YOU GIVE ME A ESTIMATE ON A CANDY BLUE PAINT WIT SOME GHOST PATTERNS AND PIN STRIPING........THEN A PRICE ON A CLEAN SETUP........
> *


pm sent.and thanx..for the love homie :biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Sep 12 2007, 10:44 PM~8779162
> *say homie.....thank you for bringing out the hummer to our show....we appreciate you making the trip here....everyone tripped out on the 30's!!!!...much appreciated!!!!!
> michael cordova
> *


ur welcome homie anytime


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2007, 09:33 AM~8790132
> *
> *



See you there HOMIE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[/


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Lalo when would be a good time for me to come pick up the 15x8s that were on the back of my cadi someone is going to come by next week to buy them.


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

hey vato i need my *a-arms extended* , when do u have time :dunno:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*Support the Homies !!!*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC Halloween Fright Fest Sat Oct 27th. Reserve your table by getting 10 tickets. We will be selling tickets at the next ULA meeting.. Due to seating we can only reserve a limited number of table, the rest of the tables will be general seating.. So reserve your table while they last..  
You know this party will be off the hook, so why even think of going anywhere else..
So come party with your homies from Dallas Lowriders at the only lowrider Halloween party in town..


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

check out 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367263

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GO HERE TO PURCHASE
HARD IN DA PAINT


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

new meeting place for ULA members Meeting will take place at Jarro Kafe 10319 Finnell St Dallas, Texas 75220 


DALLAS, TX to Jarro Kafe

Take exit #436/NORTHWEST HWY toward GRAPEVINE go 0.2 mi 11.7 mi 
Turn LEFT on W NORTHWEST HWY(TX-12-LOOP W) go 0.1 mi 11.8 mi 
Bear RIGHT on N STEMMONS FWY go 0.2 mi 12.0 mi  
Turn RIGHT on CENTEX DR go < 0.1 mi 12.0 mi 
Turn RIGHT on FINNELL ST go < 0.1 mi 12.0 mi 
Arrive at 10319 FINNELL ST, DALLAS, on the RIGHT 
10319 FINNELL ST, DALLAS, TX


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP WIT IT HOMIE !!! COME OUT FROM UNDA THA ROCK HOMIE !!!!

HOLLA @ YO BOI !!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It's going down tonite Homies, so come get your Freak Nite Grove on.. Tickets will be available at the door. $5 per person.. For information call 817-368-1648


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*The meeting for November 15th will be in Arlington. They (Jarro Kafe) wanted us to move the meeting day to Tuesday and that he would close the place down just for us, but that was a NO GO. So Sam brought up going to his friends wrestling ring. Everyone last night (if you were there) agreed to go there and give it a shot. So next meeting will be @ * 

*
P. C. W. - THE GYM

Located at the Six Flags Mall

2922 Galleria Drive

Arlington Texas 76011

817.652.1555*


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*ULA meeting this Thursday, November 15th, 8:30 PM new location D Bar
This is what was back then, HWY CAFE. The only thing is that they DO NOT sell food anymore. They did say you can bring your own take out or fast food as long as you buy drinks. Please be there, we have to talk about the toy drive and other small issues. Any questions, feel free to contact me. thanks, Belinda  *

*D Bar 
6521 E. Northwest Hwy 
Dallas, TX 75231 *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>For ONLY $10.00 you can have your own personal copy of the 2008 Magnificos Calendar... 

Anyone interested please call Tim Walls A*K*A "The People's Choice"

He will be selling them this Thursday at the ULA meeting......

They are ONLY $10.00.........

What are you waiting for.........
Get your copy before they are gone.............

thanks for your support ...........</span>

(The calendar was made possible by sponsors such as M3 Graphics, <span style=\'color:green\'>Hard Kandy Kustomz, Sakari Bar & Grill, Auto Sound Solutions, Cavalino Tequila, La Paletera, Mark's Paving, Remco Insurance, Bubbles Car Wash, Krome Dome and many more.)

A PORTION OF THE SALES WILL BENEFIT THE HELEN CARMONA SCHOLARSHIP FUND AWARDED EACH YEAR DURING THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW.*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULA Toy Drive Sun Dec 16th 11-4pm USA Bowl (formerly Don Carter bowl).. Let's do this big ULA, last year we had about 1,000+ toys, let's beat that this year..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS & Vetaranos CC Toy Drive Sun Dec 2nd at Partida's Music & Video Store: benefiting Santa Clara Toy for Tots.
This will be a Shine'n Show weather permitting. Please come out and support this event for the Kids.

Dallas Lowriders & Vetaranos, it has to be off the hook homies.. Canned good will also be accepted..

Located at Westmoreland & Dawes, in the same center as the Auto Zone...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Dec 6 2007, 03:34 PM~9390103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 11 2007, 01:11 AM~9424024
> *
> *


*How many Tickets you Homies need? Each person needs a ticket, I have 250 Tickets left remember will be asking for Donation @ the door so let me know... Get your tickets now donate later.*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Feb 20 2008, 06:43 PM~9990162
> *
> ULA PEEPS, do not forget about the ULA Meeting tomorrow.......  Meeting held at The D Bar........ please be there.........
> *



:worship: :yessad:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

wassup homies, bad ass paint work yall are doin, would love to come by and check out da shop sometime maybe have a beer or two. wassup joe r. it's lee from michigan. thanks homies, keep up the good work!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Aug 21 2007, 09:09 AM~8604978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

* Just want to mention that ' all ' the proceeds from this car show will be going to the Veteran of Foreign Wars. All is going to a very good cause remembering our Troops past and present. So please help us give back to our community and our Military members *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 5 2008, 05:23 AM~10577490
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what up lalo


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 13 2008, 07:22 AM~10642561
> * Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!
> 
> SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY DFW, ARLINGTON TX 21 JUNE 2008
> *


Techniques Texas ~ Benefit car show ~, For The VFW ~ Veterans of Foreign Wars 


:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 13 2008, 05:35 AM~10642627
> * Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!
> 
> SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY DFW, ARLINGTON TX 21 JUNE 2008
> *


_I know that there is allot of things going on this weekend.... if you can get to this party relax from the heat this coming weekend cuz is going to be another hot one, stay cool and enjoy a night with the Homies... at the VFW supporting the troops, everything these Homies do is for them and bringing together the lowrider community within the ULA... and all the solo riders... so come join them fro a night of fun !!!!_


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey peeps, dont forget about the ULA meeting this Thursday, June 26th. Will be at THE D BAR. Any questions, pls call me. *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*  -Friendly reminder to all ULA members-

Dont forget we have our meeting Thursday, August 21
8:30 PM @ The D BAR
any questions, please call me.
C-ya there......... *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

just found this page & just 2 let everyone kno lalo hasnt been associated wit this shop for atleast a year now :nono: :nono:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Jul 6 2007, 03:37 PM~8249337
> *ima t my shop i dont have my cellphone
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: this aint ur fuckin shop *****, ur a fuckin pretender, & i hope u read this part over & over, UR A FAKE ASS *****!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

U.L.A Meeting this Thursday, September 4th - @ The D- Bar
8:30 PM

Please be there, lots of things we need to cover, HOPTOBERFEST coming soon. Send a rep from each car club if the pres or vice pres of your car club cant make it. Any questions please contact me or sophia.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEMBERS, Dont forget we have a meeting this Thursday, September 18, 2008. Meeting like always @ THE D BAR - 8:30 pm. HOPTOBERFEST is almost here and we need to get everything together. Please be there, need to send someone from each club/shop/ect. SEE YOU THERE!!!! *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Good Morning!

Just wanted to let you guys know that MIRAGE CAR CLUB is going to sponsor a train for the HOPTOBERFEST. Like the one we had last year at Joe Pool Lake. So for all the kids, once you get your face painted (by SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB), you can then hop on the train for a little ride..... Thanks Guys.........


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* ULA Meeting this Thursday, October 2nd @ 8:30pm ~ THE D BAR ~ *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tomorrow - Thursday, October 16, 2008. Same place - The D BAR - 8pm
any questions, call me. Thanks................See you there.......*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*
At this time we have no one for the North Dallas Region or Ft. Worth Region. We would like for someone to take over, if you would like to be in charge of one of these areas, please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... thx*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Reminder to all ULA - we are having our ULA meeting this Thur. November 13, 2008 @ THE D BAR - 8:30 pm...... Any questions, please call me. thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*
If you have any questions please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... THX*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 9 2008, 11:10 AM~12104542
> *Tejano Super Car Show Press Release
> Recognition Awards
> Ector County Coliseum Building A
> ...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 29 2008, 03:53 PM~11473306
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: this aint ur fuckin shop *****, ur a fuckin pretender, & i hope u read this part over & over, UR A FAKE ASS *****!!!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hello Peeps, just a reminder about the ULA meeting this Thur. November 20th. Lots of things to cover, so please send someone from your club/shop to the meeting. Thx*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*One more thing........I need to know by today if you have any stops scheduled for a toy drive. This needs to be added to the events sheet and that will get printed this evening. Please let me know as soon as possible if you have something so we can added now. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here is one more............ thx


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 6 2007, 03:45 PM~7420611
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE WORK! APPROXIMATELY HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE FOR F/G DOOR PANELS W/ SPEAKER HOLES & MOLDED ARMRESTS, REAR ARM RESTS, & A PACKAGE TRAY W/ SPEAKER HOLES SIMILAR TO THE M/C's FOR A 64 IMPALA 2DR PAINTED?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Work by Jaime (aka Kandy Bear) from Hard Kandy..


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Simply Stunnin CC are hosting another car wash / toy drive for the Santa Cop / ULA 2008 toy drive. 

Where: Good Deels Tires & Wheels Services
1700 S Westmoreland Rd
Dallas, Tx. 75211
When: 11-29-2008
Time: 10am-4pm
Cost: $5 donation or a New Unwrapped Toy (Benefiting the Santa Cop / ULA Toy Drive)

Come thru and get your car washed, drop a toy in the collection box and bring a smile to a childs face this holiday season. After all Christmas is all about the kids.*


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

For sale if yall know anyone.$6,500.00 OBO
CALL ME OR E-MAIL ME AT 
972-805-7609 [email protected]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Dont forget to come out and show support.........*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Nov 25 2008, 07:51 AM~12252153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The owner of the Rim Shop has informed us he is trying to get the DMX Tv Crew to go out there on Saturday and Shoot some footage of this event. If your in town come thru and get your car/truck/bike on tv. lol....


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, December 4, 2008 @ 8:30pm @ The D BAR *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. all ULA Members:

Per Joe Ruiz, <span style=\'color:blue\'>you must attend tonight's ULA meeting. This is a really important meeting and he needs you there. You need to send someone else from your club or shop if you cannot make it. Thanks and see you guys at The D Bar tonight @ 8:30PM.</span>*


----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)

what could u guys do on a price for a-arms top a bottom .driveshaft. rearend . all wrapped and chromed for me ......


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Pls come out and bring an unwrapped toy to this event.... Thank you.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*THEN ON SUNDAY DEC. 7TH WE HAVE BLVD ACES FROM 12NOON-5PM @ HOOTERS IN DENTON: *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAS!!*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

OK GO TO 


Dallas Cruise Night 

LETS GET THIS STARTED


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*(If you are in charge of a region, try to see about how many toys you have so we can get an idea of what he have so far.)</span>*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. ULA:

This weekend is our most important weekend, we had our last ULA meeting for the year last night and we went over some stuff. If you were not present this info is for you.


On Saturday we will have our last Car Show / Toy Drive @ Naro's Sports Bar. It is in East Dallas (1111 S Beacon St. Dallas, TX 75223). It will be from 12-5pm. On Sunday we will have the last Toy Drive Stop @ OK Sports Bar (7315 Gaston Ave Dallas,TX 75214). We will first meet at Joes Burgers (4408 Ash Ln, Dallas, TX 75223) @ 1pm and we will leave Joes Burgers at 2pm. We are asking for everyone that will do the caravan to be ready to leave by 2pm and also we all need to bring 2 (or more) toys with you that day. When we get to OK Sports Bar, Dallas Police - Santa Cops will be waiting there with a truck to load up all the toys to take to the needy families. Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home. We will have media coverage there so please be on your best behavior. If you have any questions, please make sure you call me. Also if you had a region that you were in charged off, please be sure to pick up all toys and just have them ready for Sunday. We hope to raise 3,000 toys, so get your family and friends to come and join us and have them bring a toy, the more the merrier........ HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
*LOVE - BELI**


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here is the flier.............


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Copa Dallas 
525 S. Industrial Blvd
Dallas, TX.[/b]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*F.Y.I NO ULA MEETING TONIGHT........ <span style=\'color:green\'>We will have our first ULA Meeting next week, Thursday, January 15th........ Don't forget that the fee is $50.00. This is due next week at the meeting, if you are planning to be in the ULA for the year 2009, please make sure you bring your $$. Thanks and I will see you guys next week.</span>*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My 69 finally completed by Jaime aka Kandy Bear at Hard Kandy Customs
They do bad ass work at a fair price.. Top quality shit homies..












[/quote]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009 

Thursday, January 15, 2009

<span style=\'color:green\'>The D Bar - 6521 E Northwest Hwy - Dallas, TX 75231
8:30pm</span>

Please be sure you bring your ULA DUE for the year 2009. The Dues will be $50.00.
I will see you there....... Have a great week.....

<span style=\'color:green\'>Any questions, please call or send me an email...</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8pm. Don't forget, your $$ for dues... Thanks *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* ULA MEETING
WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
LOCATION - THE D BAR
MEETING TIME - 8:30PM

<span style=\'colorurple\'>PLEASE don't forget to bring money for the dues....... Not everyone has payed, so if you want to be a member of the ULA for the year 2009, please be sure to bring your cash. Thanks and we appreciate you being part of this organization. </span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, February 12th
@ The D BAR
meeting starts @ 8:30pm 
Thanks and see you there........*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u in 2009 from Hard Kandy Customs, so get out the way...
The Resurrection part lll by Jaime aka Kandy Bear uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN: ULA PEEPS

Per Tino with Principales:: The Blood Drive/Car show from this weekend at Al's Burger Shack has been CANCELLED until further notice. PLEASE pass this information, Once again the Blood Drive/Car show that Principales was doing this weekend has been CANCELLED.......... thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT, MARCH 12TH
SAME PLACE - THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Hello everyone, we will be doing an emergency/mandatory meeting this Friday, April 17th.
The meeting will take place at Will's Shop (where the benefit fundraiser will be) 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs, TX. We would only like to have an officer of each club or shop to come to this meeting. It will be a quick meeting, also if you are donating an item (and is not a big item) can you please take it to the meeting that evening so we can see all that we have, here are some of the items that some people have said they will donate. If someone else would like to donate an item please let me know at 214-536-5769 or call Will at 214-989-8392.

13x7 wire wheels(donated by Estilo Car Club)
a bike (donated by Torres Empire)
a club banner (donated by Oso-Subliminal)
20 tickets to the car show in Ft.Worth (donated by Lucio)
Pinstripe on bike or car (donated by Chris)
a bottle of liquor (still don't know what kind, but might even be 2 of them)
Hugo will donate 10 embroidered shirts
some costume jewelry (donated gabby from Unique Cars)
tires (donated by Ghetto Dreams)
gift cards to chilli's and tgif (donated by from Low4Life)
CD's (donated by myxtremeradio.net)
CD's (donated by Dj. Juan)
selling tacos and drink
some concrete for a covered patio or driveway


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________








​


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey guys don't forget that we have a meeting tonight at Will's Shop. The address is 4000 Pioneer RD
Balch Springs, TX 75180
the meeting will get started at 8pm

Please send 1 or 2 representatives from your club/shop. If you are donating an item please, please be sure to bring it with you (if its something small). Also it's not to late to donate an item, we will gladly accept any and all donations. This will be a quick meeting, so please be on time so we can get started as quickly as possible. If you have any questions please call me or send me an email. Or you can always call Will @ 214-989-8392. Thanks and see you guys at the meeting.

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Fundraiser for Luis Morales (LM Customs)
Sunday - April 19th
12N-5pm

We will be selling food and drinks and lots of raffles

Please pass the word for the Fundraiser the more people the better. So invite all your family, friends and neighbors. This is for a great cause. Let's also continue to keep Luis and his family in our prayers.</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested. This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May. So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket. ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family. Thanks and pass the word.

$250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket

Covered Patio or extension on driveway - Montoya Concrete (Mere)- $10.00 raffle ticket

Pinstripe on car or bike - by Chris - $10.00 raffle ticket

$3000 paint job by JB Kustoms - $20.00 raffle ticket (see Joe Ruiz)

Bike by Torres Empire - $5.00 raffle ticket

Skateboard by Torres Empire - $1.00 raffle ticket

Club/Shop LOGO Banner - by Oso - Subliminal - $5.00 raffle ticket

and several other misc raffles at $1.00

I also have tickets for the Latin Fest 2009 that Lucio donated if you want to buy some, the money will also go back to the Morales Family*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING this Thursday, May 7th @ The D Bar - 8:30pm

We will be selling raffle tickets for a pair of tickets to go see George Lopez and a gift card. All proceeds will go to Luis Morales.Thx

(Oh and as of yesterday Luis is doing better, but still in ICU, please keep him in our payers)*


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Good morning peeps, don't forget about the ULA meeting tonight. Also I have Louie's new room number. He is still in the Truett Building at Baylor Hospital and is in room 419 for those of you that would like to go see him. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Everyone is invited for any info you can call GABBY at 469-632-6993


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, June 4th
@ The D BAR
8:30 pm

If anyone have an event that is <span style=\'color:blue\'>"NOT" listed on the events list, please let me know TODAY, so we can added on there. THX</span> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Carol and me chill'n in Hawaii...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

New project at Hard Kandy: Target date for completion March 2010... Then off to to hydro shop & interior shop..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u in 2009, so get out the way...
The Resurrection part lll uffin: :nicoderm: 

















I'm on the come back ....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

New projects in the works, just picked up this 49 Chevy Delux vert (will be 2 tone) I have entrusted Jaime aka Kandy Bear from Hard Kandy Customs to take on this project..











My 49 Skyline Delux vert build up

[img]http://i44.tinypic.com/kdwrj8.jpg


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Update on my Styleline Delux convertable...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Update on my 49 Chevy Delux vert build up.. Jaime from Hard Kandy Customs has Toby working non-stop on my 49.. :0 

Before









-----------------------------------------------------------

New progress picture:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Current projects com'n out of Hard Kandy..


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

DO YOUR THANG BOY CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PATTERNS AN FLAKE ON MY WIFES 2005 SCION


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes sir keep on doin ur thing homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

<span style=\'color:red\'> Homies


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

_Happy New Years 2010...._


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

][/


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

que onda hard kandy keep up the good work homies. lookin good jaime


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 25 2006, 04:24 PM~6634613
> *
> Jamie, do'n what he does..
> 
> ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 21 2010, 09:39 PM~16683543
> *
> *



where are all the new pics of the new rides they have done. just wondering


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Another creation coming out of Hard Kandy Customs... Come back to see pictures of the finished project.. 1965 Impala


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

i like the pattern work!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally got around to putting in my new Adex's.. Not quite finished but close...
What da you think??  Took it to the Phx show anyway..

Jaime painted the car, the bike and candied and flaked the peddle..



Waiting to get in to the show..


My lonely little bike..


Rebun aka IC Jokers peddle car..


Pic's from Phx show; Not sure who took these pic's???


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Jaime, looks like someone in Cali like our color scheme, check out the roof, someone sent it to me, it was on the Traffic car club thread... :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I will try and make as many events as possible.. I will be cruising throughout the metroplex again this weekend.. Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at you from Ft Worth to Dallas, all day every day, Homie Styln.. I ain't got no show car but I got a car that will travel from one end of the metroplex to the other... If it breaks down I got numbers to wrecking services and I have good ins...

I'm a Lowrider, NOT a low car shower, low parkering lotter...

THE NAME IS *LOWRIDER*, Homie Styln all day everyday....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Latin Paradise / NEW WAVE & DJ Juan are having a car wash in Grand Parairie at 
Perfect Color Auto Paint - 2100 E. Main St... 9am to 2pm
Please come join us, DJ Juan and DJ Misso spinning the tunes...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy New Years to all my homies, be safe out there tonite...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Another creation coming out of Hard Kandy Customs... Come back to see pictures of the finished project.. 1965 Impala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

nice... :biggrin:


----------



## pesco 64 (Feb 5, 2011)

Are you guys still around?


----------

